# 6/5 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Goodness Gracious, Samoa Joe's on fire!



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The most controversial thing of the night was the CW match. What the shit was that and what do they do with Aries now? Heel turn? IC title program? 4th match with Neville since he tapped out on the floor?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe :mark: Joe :mark: Joe :mark:

MOFO killed a bitch last night :dead2


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Very excited to be able to see Joe vs Lesnar live.

Also, "even though Bayley embraced her extreme side in last night's kendo stick on a pole match..." uhhh wut.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*"even though Bayley embraced her extreme side in last night's kendo stick on a pole match..."* What match were they watching?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe beating Roman and Rollins clean:mark Wonder if Brock will dare to facē Joe tomorrow?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Strategize said:


> *"even though Bayley embraced her extreme side in last night's kendo stick on a pole match..."* What match were they watching?


I would like to know as well.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

> “You start your training camp up right now,” Joe said. “You climb those mountains, you carry those logs, you throw people around, you beat up every sparring partner that you can bring into your camp, and I can guarantee that you still won’t be prepared for what I do to you.”


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

At least he's starting to talk the talk.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock said:


> At least he's starting to talk the talk.


 Joe vs Heyman on the mic :sodone

I hope Joe chokes out Heyman on the Raw before the go home, Lesnar shows up on the go home and they tee off on one another with Joe getting the better of Lesnar to establish him as a threat :sodone


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> The Alabaster Gladiator and the cunning Swiss Cyborg



Who the fuck makes up these nicknames?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The road to Lesnar vs Joe especially promo wise could be fucking brilliant.

Ambrose will get a rematch at some point with The Miz, Miz needs a fresh feud though but the roster lacks midcard faces, you only really have Ambrose unless you push Balor or Rollins down the card or get Aries out of the Cruiserweights.

Now we've had singles matches and two title changes they now need to do more with Hardyz vs Cesaro & Sheamus.

Fuck knows what's to come next in the Women's division.

The lower card stuff has been interesting of late, who attacked Enzo is a nice storyline while I'm also liking The Titus Brand.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Will Lesnar at all during this feud ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Will Lesnar at all during this feud ?


He is scheduled for a few appearances in the following weeks.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> He is scheduled for a few appearances in the following weeks.


Lol what a botch on my behalf I meant will he talk.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Lol what a botch on my behalf I meant will he talk.


He didn't talk in a live promo while feuding with Goldberg, doubt he'll talk during this feud.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> He didn't talk in a live promo while feuding with Goldberg, doubt he'll talk during this feud.


I don't blame for him lol. But seriously though it would be cool for a change.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


#NEWTradition 








Honestly while Joe/Lesnar is fresh and a personal dream match of mine it's NOT enough for me to WASTE 3 hours waiting for a tease between the two and having to watch the worthless woman's division, the NOT Broken Hardy's & whatever spotlight their going to place on the Dog that Shits in the Yard. I'll catch a Youtube clip since that's all the rage today in terms of "ratings" or so I've read.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mainly looking forward to see where they go with Reigns and Rollins next. Also hopefully they begin setting things up for the Alexa/Sasha feud.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Something fresh on RAW? unbelievable. PLEASE for the love of god don't make this just a filler squash and let Joe Lesnar have a bloody competitive match, scrap this suplex city bullshit and let them beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Curious to see where they go with Rollins now that his feud with Joe is over. Maybe move onto the Miz before Roman takes the IC belt away.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Curious to see where they go with Rollins now that his feud with Joe is over. Maybe move onto the Miz before Roman takes the IC belt away.


Rollins vs Ambrose please! :mark:

In all likelihood it'll be Miz, which I don't have a problem with either. Miz has been hot fire for the last year, so I think that feud could be pretty lit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Rollins vs Ambrose please! :mark:
> 
> In all likelihood it'll be Miz, which I don't have a problem with either. Miz has been hot fire for the last year, so I think that feud could be pretty lit.


Ambrose and Rollins is always a safe bet too. But Miz and Rollins have never had a feud before, so it could be interesting.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

We need more Ambrose vs Miz matches! Can never have enough. Although he'll get a rematch. Hopefully they do it quick and just get it over with.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Bayley needs to come out and do a 20 minute promo apologizing to her fans for getting squashed like a bug last night.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

+










=


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm fully expecting a surprise debut tonight.. 

The women's division needs some fresh faces and after last night they need them soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe's win is going to increase the ratings tonight while Brock's return will decrease them next week. Give Joe the damn title. :mark


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

tonight's RAW is gon be crazy.. this is the first step to setting up Brock vs Samoa Joe ffs!!

the aftermath of extreme rules got me intrigued.. specifically

what next for: Seth, Bray, Finn & Ambrose..

Roman Reigns is a wildcard.. I'm pretty sure Braun is in his immediate future

otherwise.. what happens tonight?! tune in

find out! :hmmm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun vs. Lesnar is a GUARANTEE for Summerslam.

So I'm looking forward to the build for Joe/Lesnar.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

As a sidenote: I really do wonder how big of a Jerry Lewis mark Vince has to be to greenlight this ppv name despite the obvious connotations.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm interested in finding out what is next for Deano, Seth, Miz and Roman.I hope Brock(or at least Heyman) will show up tonight so Joe can work with something to build up the feud.
I hope there will be no other match between Deano and Miz, I really want Miz-Roman and Heel Deano-Babyface Seth to happen.
It will not be a great Raw but some things might be interesting


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

Simply Flawless said:


> Who the fuck makes up these nicknames?


Hahaha man. I was wondering the same thing.

Whoever it is, this person is on crack.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Mister Sinister said:


> The most controversial thing of the night was the CW match. What the shit was that and what do they do with Aries now? Heel turn? IC title program? 4th match with Neville since he tapped out on the floor?


They signed about 15 cruiserweight guys and what do they do with the division? Run the same program with the same two guys for four months. Brilliant.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

peowulf said:


> They signed about 15 cruiserweight guys and what do they do with the division? Run the same program with the same two guys for four months. Brilliant.


Not only that but with NOTHING to show for it at the end.

Aries loses on his Wrestlemania debut, fails to win the re-match (albeit DQ) and then taps out in the third match.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> > The Alabaster Gladiator and the cunning Swiss Cyborg
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck makes up these nicknames?


They do this with every preview. I think it's solely done to pre-advertise shirt slogans they're going to release.

It gets worse every week. They're always nicknames that you never hear anyone using.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give Alexa the mic for another this is your life segment. :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Dean should separate himself from the IC title picture now.

It's not helping him, nor him it.

I'd mix it up with Roman, Rollins, Bray, Finn and Joe now.

But knowing Vince, Dean will be working with Miz/The Drifter through SummerSlam. FFS.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Strategize said:


> *"even though Bayley embraced her extreme side in last night's kendo stick on a pole match..."* What match were they watching?


_*They must have been smoking crack last night and not paying full attention..*_


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

It's Monday - you know what the means. It's time for the best show on television.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bray jobs to roman again, miz gets interrupted by ambrose, we find out cass attacked enzo, bailey promo, alexa shows up and nia stares her down, rollins and finn team up against the new tag champions and steph returns.

on that bombshell its a good night from me


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

time to get ready for the A show opcorn 

Just remember


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just got it on my phone that Reigns/Wyatt is happening tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Unless they continue the Ambrose/Miz feud. I could maybe see it being Rollins vs Balor to be the number one contender for the IC title.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Just got it on my phone that Reigns/Wyatt is happening tonight.


fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Just got it on my phone that Reigns/Wyatt is happening tonight.


Yeah just saw it too, the match is kicking off RAW it said. I wonder if it will be a one off or if it will start a new feud. If it is a new feud I wonder where Rollins and Balor go next.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wait are we actually starting with a match and not a promo?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah just saw it too, the match is kicking off RAW it said. I wonder if it will be a one off or if it will start a new feud. If it is a new feud I wonder where Rollins and Balor go next.


Yeah, it could also just be a one-off with some interference and fuckery involved setting up another feud. Who knows. Seen this match already, so meh.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, it could also just be a one-off with some interference and fuckery involved setting up another feud. Who knows. Seen this match already, so meh.


It seemed like they were setting up Bray vs Finn a few weeks ago. But they could be holding off on that for Summerslam. Have Finn bring out the "Demon" again. It's perfect against Bray. This is just more filler for Roman until he supposedly takes the IC title from Miz at some point.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reign vs Wyatt opening Raw? 

:thumbsup


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

​


ShowStopper said:


> Just got it on my phone that Reigns/Wyatt is happening tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It's Monday - you know what the means. It's time for the best show on television.


:lmao

:saul


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m watching tonight mainly to see what happens next with everyone like Ambrose, Balor, Rollins, Wyatt, Reigns, etc. We should see what everyone’s directions for Summerslam are soon.

Also interested to see what’s next for Aries and the next phase in the Hardyz vs. Shesaro feud.

The only thing I’m dreading is whatever the next women’s feud is because they’ve killed any interest I had in that division and it will take work to get me back there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TB Tapp said:


> Bayley needs to come out and do a 20 minute promo apologizing to her fans for getting squashed like a bug last night.


The only apologizing that needs to be done is whoever booked the PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> As a sidenote: I really do wonder how big of a Jerry Lewis mark Vince has to be to greenlight this ppv name despite the obvious connotations.


And Flair got his "Woooo!" from the very same Jerry Lewis song. Someone pay that man some royalties already, please.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I’m watching tonight mainly to see what happens next with everyone like Ambrose, Balor, Rollins, Wyatt, Reigns, etc. We should see what everyone’s directions for Summerslam are soon.


Or at least for this next PPV since we are still 5 weeks away. Looking forward to see what goes down tonight and where the likes of Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose and such end up.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It's Monday - you know what the means. It's time for the best show on television.


That too. Cant wait to see where the Mike storyline goes next.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Reigns vs Bray ME.. I smell a Balor interference

the "demon" has to feud with someone.. after last night where Balor got exposed to the world and literally obliterated by Bray Wyatt and everyone else

tonight is where they start this midcard feud methinks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Noelle.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Damn, Noelle.


Hot damn...doing "the pose" :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Hot damn...doing "the pose" :banderas


Right?.. I just seen where she uploaded that on twitter. Too good not to share :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where's RAW from tonight?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Where's RAW from tonight?


I don't know the city, but I know they are in PA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So glad it's Lesnar/Joe instead of Lesnar/Balor


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please be good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe beating four other guys clean. :drose


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm dying to see the first face off between Lesnar and Joe, man the intensity in this feud is gonna be fucking great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok here we go...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don’t care what people say about Joe, he walks and talks like a badass. I can’t wait to see the eventual promos with Heyman and the staredown with Brock.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> I don't know the city, but I know they are in PA


Thanks. It's Wilkes Barre.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I misremembering or did Wyatt and Reigns have a match on Raw a few weeks ago?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least we're getting Bray vs Roman out of the way first.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

When was the last time they opened with a match? If they are opening with it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off with a match and not a 30 minute talking segment? are we all sure this is RAW we are watching?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Follow the Jobber.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

oh snap bray vs reigns right off the bat!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Titus Brand should be opening Raw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman burying Bray is the opener? Is it 2 weeks ago?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

What an underwhelming start. We want Joe and Heyman dammit! Get reay Mr. Wyatt to lay down for :reigns2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good match to start off Raw. Good thing my boy Roman is starting off Raw. Dont have to really worry about anything else afterwards except Finn, Joe, Rollins, and of course Alexa


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Starting right with a match?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm dying to see the first face off between Lesnar and Joe, man the intensity in this feud is gonna be fucking great.





















And let there be blood :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nope it's a promo. I could dream.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Meh, another Wyatt promo.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck WWE and how they treat this man, I still love um and the character!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys not 100%.Roman destroyed Balor.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Hitler has a better chance of rising from the grave than Bray does winning this match.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just made this involuntary low guttural noise, probably cause i realised i have to listen to ten minutes of someone rambling. he's like the guy shouting at the cheese in the supermarket.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bray's over tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh boy he's cutting a promo

mute


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Crowd loving Bray.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why is this geek opening up RAW? fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I really wish WWE and even Bray himself would see that less is more. This guy gets a reactions/cheers just by simple motions.

And then he talks and then he loses, rendering his words useless.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

God of Jobbing.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

And you're still a jobber.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that heat on Reigns :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop at Rollins' name.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those boo's :ti


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this looks so familiar, Wyatt the night after losing a ppv match, in the ring still trying to convince everyone he still has credibility.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Seriously, who takes this geek seriously? All he does is lose.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins gets a nice pop


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Those boos :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least Roman has the screeching girls in his corner lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

don't bark up that tree bray that tree will fall on you

HERE COMES REIGNS!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW WOW WOW That is fuckin loud. 


Reigns :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so much for starting off with a match


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns please bury this bum


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Man, Bray Wyatt could have been something great had he been booked properly.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

At least it was a short promo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman's probably crapping his pants at the prospect of a Bray beatdown. :reigns2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol we know Bray is going to lose here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At least he didn't said "thunderous ovation"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman knows how to get a reaction. I will say that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I would love it if Bray just had a night of destruction ala Undertaker and Kane in 98.






But hey, don’t get your hopes up. That really should be the tagline of this show.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

So Bray is in line for 4 burials.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wyatt is still the god he always has been, he's just a god that constantly loses and can't beat anyone thats supposedly mere mortals.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

what boos? that POP blew the roof off!!

shoutout to the brunette front row.. bet she feels her tickets all worth it when Roman passed by, lol you can see her all smiles gushing and blushing, lol!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

There was so much money on face Bray vs the Authority back when he actually had that cult leader gimmick.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> WOW WOW WOW That is fuckin loud.
> 
> 
> Reigns :mark:


Why do you get so excited to hear Reigns get booed every week?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

i'm diggin Romans don't give a shit attitude


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Vince thinks Wyatt is the modern Undertaaker?
More like modern Corporate Kane/Viscera. 

Even I'm gonna root for Roman over Wyatt at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

"thunderous ovation.":bryanlol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A lot of cringy people on the front row tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate to admit it, but I do think with a bit of adjustment, these two could make a killer team, Wyatt does the talking Reigns does the muscle. Could be alright with some tweaking.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate Roman, but i hope Roman destroy this bum and buries him deeper, i'm done with him.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Roman's probably crapping his pants at the prospect of a Bray beatdown. :reigns2


:grin2:

Booker T with the comment of the night, "When you're the big dog everybody wants a piece of you!"

:surprise:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Wyatt is still the god he always has been, he's just a god that constantly loses and can't beat anyone thats supposedly mere mortals.


WWE should promote his defeated streak at WM he is 0-3


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

ROMAN SUCKS...YOU FUCKING PIECE OF HUMAN SHIT


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

You guys hear them just turn the crowd mics up lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The "I'm here to boo Roman" sign :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cole getting wet when talking about Reigns :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He popped tf out of Bray :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets see what he sells and doesn't sell tonight.


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

this is nearing comical levels of silent staring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best promo ever!!!!!!:sodone


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

They need to stop with the stupid catchphrases. Just let the dude talk. Enough of "my yard" and "the guy" stuff.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Aw fuck.

Guess they want to be sure R2 gets a much needed win after not getting one last night on ppv. fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> They need to stop with the stupid catchphrases. Just let the dude talk. Enough of "my yard" and "the guy" stuff.


Problem is, he can't talk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

What the hell WWE. A commercial already? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial 10 seconds into the match. :lmao

Slow start tonight.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

MrJT said:


> i'm diggin Romans don't give a shit attitude


not gon lie, i was marking when Roman's all motioning for Bray to get in the ring liek come on big boy, you want a fight?! let's do this!

Roman is one bad motha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Cool. Right into a match. Looks like there's someone listening to people who want a little bit of a change up of how the show starts.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Why do you get so excited to hear Reigns get booed every week?


He is getting cheers too son. 


I get excited cause boos cheers whatever he gets the loudest reaction on the roster. That right there shows you he is over, that right there shows Vince he is a success, which means Reigns will forever be a top guy as long as that noise is being made for him. 

It all adds up. If he was coming out to silence than i be worried.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I hate to admit it, but I do think with a bit of adjustment, these two could make a killer team, Wyatt does the talking Reigns does the muscle. Could be alright with some tweaking.


I'd rather see Bray and Drifter as Samson plays the guitar part of Bray's theme while Bray cuts aimless promos and they drift through mid card hell together.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> He popped tf out of Bray :HA


Hell yeah :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871882576998178817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871882808687562752


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> The "I'm here to boo Roman" sign :lol


lol noticed that too!! this is why Roman is the franchise! in simplest terms.. he puts asses in seats

2 things i noticed, haha the brunette orgasming with her front row seats and that sign, haha

fun raw so far


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> He is getting cheers too son.


Hardly, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Problem is, he can't talk


He can if WWE takes the handcuffs off. Same can be said for most of the roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So polarizing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i think that was about the laziest "kickout" ive ever seen :heston


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Man Wyatt has such a dope Character, great expressions, and is pretty good in ring, can't believe how badly they've buried him.

Sad really.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd is pretty hot tonight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Hardly, but whatever floats your boat.


He is. more so in matches than entrances but he gets them in entrances too.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a stupid name for a WWE pay-per-view! Great Balls of Fire? What idiot came up with that name?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM.


----------



## EC3 • (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow Samoan drop Roman is super strong he can lift 1000 pounds easy


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The gimmick poster team has come in strength tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The commentators do get wet every time Roman wrestles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bullshit Booker. Roman's stamina is a joke.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lol another commercial


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Another damn commercial. Good lord.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

2 commercials 20 min in


guess there will be one longer segments later on or they completely lost the plot


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Crowd is pretty hot tonight.


i was jus gon spost that!! this is a HOT CROWD tonight

it's LIVE!!!!

u see everybody on their feet when Reigns is doing his alpha posing thing?!

this crowd is lit

oh god ffs not another commercial


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial.

:lmao

Fuck this match.


----------



## Nuke Whopper (May 29, 2017)

Hmm they going for a record on the commercials tonight or what?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Gonna be that kind of night with commercials.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Goddammit. Another commercial?!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

RAW IS COMMERCIALS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More commercials. :lmao. Better get them in before the inevitable viewer exodus.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Why couldnt there be a commercial during Brays promo?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

More comercials = more Stanly Cup playoffs watching


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't know whether to applaud the wwe for putting on a show and match everybody's excited to see or rubbing it in everyone's face with these bloody commercials

grr

but step back, think, reason we're all so annoyed is cuz we want to see the match!

somewhere.. VKM's a bloody genius playing with our emotions

....and this commercial break is extra long, double grr


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Who is this Bay Area/Portland homeless person wrestling with Roman in his yard. Roman, spear him for trespassing!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More commercials = more Roman rest time. :reigns2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrJT said:


> More comercials = more Stanly Cup playoffs watching


Finals


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Remember Bray, gotta make Roman look strong.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Could someone please take on the baiting of those trolls so they could stop sprouting nonsense here and be satisfied for the evening ?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WHAT A MATCH IT IS

I'VE NEVER SEEN SUCH PHYSICAL AND GRUELING COMMERCIALS


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Finals


It's Final. There's no S. Sorry it bothers me for some reason. Like the Monday Night War.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman and Bray just never does it for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Half this crowd is right about Roman.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

how long's this match been going on?! notice everyone still on their feet?!

extra testosterone in the crowd tonight and them front row girls salivating at Roman

LOL

this RAW is fun!! lit, it's LIT AS FCK!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those lazy ass corner clotheslines, you can't complain about Ambrose's punches and not complain about those clotheslines


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Roman and Bray just never does it for me.


A lot of Bray matches never does it for me.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Commentators playing it up like Bray has a chance :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Such suspense. Could Roman actually lose clean?


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Why do I give a fuck about Wyatt vs. Reigns? Well, I don't, but why should I?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, this has been a good, not great, but good match but it did not need to go this long. I guess that’s the curse of a 3 hour show and your World Champion not being there.


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

superman punch to the belly while he was spider walking would have been hilarious


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Gee, I wonder how this one ends..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Those lazy ass corner clotheslines, you can't complain about Ambrose's punches and not complain about those clotheslines


It's like, it ruins everything he does, you start to say he's an incredible striker and then he hits that shit out. someone just needs to tell him to stop it.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

that cute blonde front row middle section hasn't closed her mouth since Roman came out, LOL!

i love HDTV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Waiting for the inevitable This is Awesome" chants.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah it sure looks like there's a lot behind those headbutts rofl


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Those lazy ass corner clotheslines, you can't complain about Ambrose's punches and not complain about those clotheslines


At least Romans clotheslines are believable, Deans punches are not.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There is no way in fuck that Bray Wyatt wins this match :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OMG, HE KICKED OUT OF THE SUPERMAN PUNCH WOWWWW WTF OMGZZ.... Oh, that's right. Everyone does.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It really bugs me the way Cole yells "SUPERMAN PUNCH!" every fucking time roman does it, as if a fucking punch is some big time move.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Booker, are you saying Roman only gets stronger? Fml then


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lmao that spear attempt :lmao :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i dunno about you guys but i'm kinda jealous of everyone there tonight.. it's a party atmosphere

this is what RAW's all about

This place is rockin! errybody on their feet having fun this is what it's all about the ENERGY!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is a PPV level match. Or at least raw main event.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bray's physicality is second to none


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Why would Wyatt just stand there waiting? fpalm

Beautiful clothesline though.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> OMG, HE KICKED OUT OF THE SUPERMAN PUNCH WOWWWW WTF OMGZZ.... Oh, that's right. Everyone does.


The WWE Champion didn't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So predictable and boring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"This place is rockin" translation, Roman's getting booed really loud and gotta say something but avoid acknowledging the boos.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Lets see if we can break 90 posts for this week.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

notice another cute brunette stand up when Roman barely made it back in the ring to beat the count?

she stood up too

how many women bought front row seats tonight, cray!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd's loving it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Obvious win was obvious.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Well Wyatts punishment went well. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

altreineirialx said:


> Lets see if we can break 90 posts for this week.


Your post is #210 looks like we broke 90


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

hahaha yes. See ya bray jobber. 


That pop when Reigns won :banderas


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Let the roster :buried BEGIN.

Pathetic. Bring in those all time low ratings. :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Disgraceful


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Bray's clothesline game is crazy


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Impressive match

indeed

energized, action opacked, no downtime except for those bloody commercials, and most importantly

CROWD WAS INVOLVED FROM THE JUMP

4* match! yep


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

The eater of pins.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

We knew Bray was losing, but at least Roman needed a superman punch and a spear to beat him.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL what a finish


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I tune in to see Joe put some stank on a promo and I end up watching a painfully average match.

No good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't believe Roman overcame such adversity. :bow


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Bray sure did a great job making Roman look strong, just like Rollins did last week and Fin did a few weeks ago.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

everything about this was pointless


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol how can anyone take Wyatt's words serious after all these losses? Lol he lost his ppv match, claimed he was still a god, Roman came out after Wyatt rambled on about still being a god, he then lost again... lol this is just too much.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Roman won, that was surprising..."

Said no one


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Buried even futhur...lawl!


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Ooooh. Is that Roman getting cheers? The smarks have been overwhelmed tonight!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

35 minutes wasted on nothing.

Just release Bray already, dude is going nowhere.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I turn on Raw and see Wyatt getting superman punched and speared. :lmao So is Reigns like running through everyone one by one? lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gonna relive the Bayley burial next lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a fucking awful match that was.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Your post is #210 looks like we broke 90



PAGES


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

vinces new way of making roman look strong is to bury everyone else.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bray "the eater of pins"


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Good or bad the crowd are always hot for Reigns' matches.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

That MILF was ready to take her top off for ROMAN hahaha

ALEXA gets Extreme sounds like a cheap porno


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Over 30 minutes on a typical WWE match that meant nothing.

Alright then.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Once again, good match. But still, it really didn’t serve a good purpose. Wyatt loses (again) and just felt like something to give both men to do.

Oh and the less said about that abomination of a Women's Match last night, the better. Treat it like you did the This is Your Life segment and just erase it from history.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Again Bray looks like a chump. So much for dealing out punishments. Just once WWE.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this is why Roman's the top dog. When he hit that spear, ERRYBODY got up on their feet and cheered

when the pin counted to 3

roof went off the place

and u see the celebration, u got eyes, i don't need to make this up

not an ass was sitting down on their seat, everyone was standing up

RESPECT!

This is his yard, true

and them women going nuts, lol @ cameramen focusing on them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa's defense isn't worth a look back. Terrible match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol there's only 25 pages so far


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Buster Baxter said:


> I turn on Raw and see Wyatt getting superman punched and speared. :lmao So is Reigns like running through everyone one by one? lol


Pretty much until Wrestlemania next year.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

CharliePrince said:


> this is why Roman's the top dog. When he hit that spear, ERRYBODY got up on their feet and cheered
> 
> when the pin counted to 3
> 
> ...



You might want to take romans dick out of your mouth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman is gonna beat Joe next week so he can go through all other 4 contenders in yesterday's match in about a month


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wonder if Bayley even gets any TV time after last night.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

The prerson who streams Raw isn't streaming tonight, guess no Raw for me tonight :shrug


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Wonder if Bayley even gets any TV time after last night.


Hopefully not.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

That right there is why current wrestling is so FUCKED. What in the flying FUCK does that outcome do for anyone involved? Does it get anyone more over than they were before? NO. All it did was make Bray's word mean less and less and less. These bookers/Vince can eat their own shit. I had to turn it off after that. They book Reigns like he's Hogan circa 1987... except he's nowhere near as over. Of all people on the roster, did Wyatt need to eat that pin? Really?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

This is funny.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871886631111929857


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Alexa's defense isn't worth a look back. Terrible match.


Anything Alexa does is worth a look back, she's just that great.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

they gotta keep this going.. crowd is live right now, just saw an awesome match

everyone's happy Roman Reigns won

don't kill the crowd.. bring Joe out, Balor, seth..

keep this going.. not Bayley ffs


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

CharliePrince said:


> this is why Roman's the top dog. When he hit that spear, ERRYBODY got up on their feet and cheered
> 
> when the pin counted to 3
> 
> ...


????????????????


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

starsfan24 said:


> Wonder if Bayley even gets any TV time after last night.


Probably beat down by Nia as she goes about demanding her match with Alexa.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

No fucks given Roman is the Roman that needs to be here forever


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Man Bray really laid that punishment on Reigns lol. What was the point of that shit again? Holy shit Reigns is beating guys left and right like it's nothing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

And the Emmy for Best Supporting Actor goes to the WWE roster for making Roman look strong.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> At least Romans clotheslines are believable, Deans punches are not.


No they nt believe able by the 3rd one they have 0 power and look as lame as those stupid kicks botchomi does


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Roman is gonna beat Joe next week so he can go through all other 4 contenders in yesterday's match in about a month


you just know that is what is happening.
Bury everyone so bad Reigns will be the only one over


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just kill him right now Cass.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> The prerson who streams Raw isn't streaming tonight, guess no Raw for me tonight :shrug


PM'd you a stream


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Cass probably gonna turn heel.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Enzo about to slide up on Charley.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd loving that scrub Enzo.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Pretty much until Wrestlemania next year.


and hopefully turn heel and take Brocks place


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

There you go build it up Cass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass so bad on the mic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How many times is Enzo and Cass gonna face Gallows and Anderson? lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, Charley is beautiful.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OMG!

Enzo is backstage……..and on his feet! Amazing! And in another GOD DAMN match against Gallows and Anderson. Ugh.

Can’t blame him for hitting on Charly either.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

cass says he 'was' like a brother to me.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Enzo you already have Liv. Don't get greedy.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:ha

The women's championship match was awesome? kay


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Charley likes her some Enzo


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> and hopefully turn heel and take Brocks place


Heel turn is never going to happen. Won't magically fix anything.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gallows and Anderson vs Enzo and Cass? @MarkyWhipwreck if you are there we will need some gifs


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

That Raw women's championship match was anything from awesome.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> PM'd you a stream


Thank you good sir!


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

If Reigns goes over the likes Curtis Axel, Bo Dallas and Titus O'Neil weekly no one would have complained, but this is three main eventers that he's decisively beating over the course of a month... LOL. I have no words. If you want to make it evident that Reigns is better than all of them, at least spread these matches over a full year or so.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

wtf is raw doing this crowd is going to sleep right about now..

they couldn't come out with a samoa joe promo?! seth? balor?! good lord they had a hot crowd.. hopefully the energy is still there


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> :ha
> 
> The women's championship match was awesome? kay


Anything is awesome with Alexa in it.


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

lol @ that still shot of bailey losing the kendo


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

42 min and i'm bored shitless


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley :buried


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Cass so bad on the mic.


I thought my stream had gone out but it was just BIg Cass stalling his words.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Alexa has never had a memorable match or taken a single exciting bump in her entire career.

Her promos are garbage, too.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why is everything shaking

are they changing the matrix so it was actually a good match last night


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol they're making fun of it so much :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt telling the fucking truth there :HA


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kurt Angle spitting the truth! Lol!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kurt burying Alexa :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That burial. :lmao


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Lol Kurt!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Alexa is so hot


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt speaking truth :lmao


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Fuck the WWE for talking shit about 'This is your life'


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Kurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao Kurt "shooting".


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Kurt just told the truth lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kurt Angle trashing that segment last week :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kurt :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

the_hound said:


> 42 min and i'm bored shitless


You could always tune out...


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Anything is awesome with Alexa in it.


kay

Didn't watch last weeks segment?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Alexa has never had a memorable match or taken a single exciting bump in her entire career.
> 
> Her promos are garbage, too.


You are very wrong. Alexa is the GOAT


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lmao Kurt. Good shit. :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWE continuing to shit on their own product. At least they know the segment was horrible.

Also Alexa vs Nia? That sounds like a trainwreck waiting to happen.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly just keep Bayley off TV for a month or so. She needs time to recover from WWE’s God awful booking of her.

Either that or she needs to unleash her inner Stone Cold and just Belly Bayley ever single m’fer in sight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Alexa has never had a memorable match or taken a single exciting bump in her entire career.
> 
> Her promos are garbage, too.


Her promos are garbage, yet she's the best on the mic, in the entire womens division.. Makes sense.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm here for Nia snatching the title...anything to end Alexa's Reign of Terror!
I think Vince is just gonna bury the entire Women's Division on Raw from her on out. Bring back the D1vas belt!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Kurt killing Alexa almost made up for that shiity first 45 minutes to this Raw.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Alexa vs Nia? ut its hockey time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay, size marks. Consistency time. Is a woman of Alexa's diminutive size a credible opponent for Nia?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Kurt spittin' dem truth bombs :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Heel turn is never going to happen.


I know Im a fan either way. But never give up hope


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Time for Nia Jax to job to the Midget Tank.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bayley needs to go to SDL and Becky needs to come to Raw, maybe a change of scenery will get Bayley her cheers back and get her better booking.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> :lmao Kurt "shooting".


possibly a real shoot too

Kurt don't give a fugggg :ghost


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> You could always tune out...


i did


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Okay, size marks. Consistency time. Is a woman of Alexa's diminutive size a credible opponent for Nia?


half the women dont look like credible opponents for a teddy bear - so no.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Okay, size marks. Consistency time. Is a woman of Alexa's diminutive size a credible opponent for Nia?


Not a big size mark, but no Alexa should not look credible here. Yet Brock Bliss or Alexa Lesnar (Whichever you prefer) will probably stand tall at the end of the match.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nia v. Alexa? I hope Nia wins to shock the fans. Hey it's unpredictable.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Okay, size marks. Consistency time. Is a woman of Alexa's diminutive size a credible opponent for Nia?


No, but The Midget Tank will prevail.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

DRIFTER! :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose vs Elias again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drifter. :mark


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Okay, size marks. Consistency time. Is a woman of Alexa's diminutive size a credible opponent for Nia?



Her size is credible for many things. :up


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Drifter :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i like Sampson..

he has a mean streak aura about him

and his physique is good

interesting to see how his career unfolds.. that mean streak is gon serve him well though

you know VKM loves his alphas :vince5


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just have a feeling Nia wins it tonight.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Elias is such garbage. But Im sure we're gettin a loooong feud with Ambrose.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Okay, size marks. Consistency time. Is a woman of Alexa's diminutive size a credible opponent for Nia?


No, but she'll just squash her anyways with three moves.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean.....:rude


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I fucking wished Ambrose was a heel.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Okay, size marks. Consistency time. Is a woman of Alexa's diminutive size a credible opponent for Nia?


No, which is why Bliss will run, and cheat.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How dare Ambrose interrupt a masterpiece.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

oh shit

if Sampson beats Ambrose.. you know VKM's stock on him is high

please don't let Sampson get squashed, nooooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Retire Dean.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright enough of this feud please.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"As a musician, that man should be arrested" - Corey Graves 2017 :lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> I fucking wished Ambrose was a heel.


I still don't understand why this hasn't happened yet


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I will never get tired of Corey Graves shitting on Elias Sampson.

And, God this feud is still going.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> No, but she'll just squash her anyways with three moves.


That DDT is so lethal. I mean I use to think DDTs were a generic finisher in the Divas Division (along with the X-factor), but Alexa's DDT could garner a victory over the Undertaker at Wrestlemania. 

I think tonight Alexa will win with Kelly Kelly's Roll-Up of Doom.

#LOLALexaWins #WeWantDivas #DIVASDIVISION #GiveTheButterflyBeltAChance


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I love the disdain Graves has for Elias.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

A dumbass celebration? And why does no bitch that The Miz is stale like they do with Cena at times? Miz has been the same character for YEARS and YEARS and all his promos are the same


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

YESS!! GO SAMPSON

show that mean streak

what'd i tell you?!

the man has a meanness about him

VKM is jizzing in the back right now, he loves these alphas and Sampson got that body no ****


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey you guys, can somebody give me a quick recap of what's gone down so far? Hospital WiFi is terrible and I can't get many sites to load but WF is working sooooo


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

The Drifter partnered with Miss All Red Everything would get unbelievable heat.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I will never get tired of Corey Graves shitting on Elias Sampson.
> 
> And, God this feud is still going.


As much as I like The Drifter, i'm glad Graves carried over his hatred for him from NXT lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Miz vs Ambrose continues because there is nobody else for The Miz to face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean drifting down the midcard. :ambrose4


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Was Elias trying to be Tama Tonga for a second there with that knee sliding?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hey you guys, can somebody give me a quick recap of what's gone down so far? Hospital WiFi is terrible and I can't get many sites to load but WF is working sooooo


Roman beat Bray again. 
Alexa defends her title against Nia tonight. 
Ambrose had a match with Elias Samson
Miz having a celebration later on tonight.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Okay, size marks. Consistency time. Is a woman of Alexa's diminutive size a credible opponent for Nia?


Nope


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Are your friends talking about how great wrestling is these days.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> I still don't understand why this hasn't happened yet


It makes no sense. He's a way better heel than a face. Seriously, it's been about 3 years.. Turn this man already.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

heel_turn said:


> That DDT is so lethal. I mean I use to think DDTs were a generic finisher in the Divas Division (along with the X-factor), but Alexa's DDT could garner a victory over the Undertaker at Wrestlemania.
> 
> I think tonight Alexa will win with Kelly Kelly's Roll-Up of Doom.


Honestly I hope Nia wins. I don't like either of them, but at least Nia's reign could be interesting and it's something new.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

"First Time Ever" :lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Roman beat Bray again.
> Alexa defends her title against Nia tonight.
> Ambrose had a match with Elias Samson
> Miz having a celebration later on tonight.


Bliss is running through Nia tonight? Great :l


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Dean drifting down the midcard. :ambrose4


Midcard is best he will ever be.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

xio8ups said:


> Are your friends talking about how great wrestling is these days.


No. They still call it WWF. I should have left the wagon when they did....

However, they do know who Nikki Bella and her Bella Twins are! Impact indeed.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Dammit. I wanted Miz to beat Ambrose tonight and have Drifter interfere and let Miz win. That way, we can get on to new feuds. They better not have Miz vs Ambrose as the IC match for Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

The Drifter has star potential.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hey you guys, can somebody give me a quick recap of what's gone down so far? Hospital WiFi is terrible and I can't get many sites to load but WF is working sooooo


Roman buried Bray again
Kurt buried the This is your life segment from last week and scheduled Nia vs Alexa for the title.
Ambrose/Drifter never started, Ambrose wanted his IC rematch, Miz denied and said he was going to do a celebration later.
Gallows/Anderson vs Enzo/Cass later tonight
Joe promo incoming


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Kurt starting to look like Red Skull from Captain America.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Man I wonder if Dean comes back to interrupt The Miz.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> It makes no sense. He's a way better heel than a face. Seriously, it's been about 3 years.. Turn this man already.


WWE has gold in Ambrose and they're just wasting him, it's so stupid.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

whatever elias sampson playing a guitar and singing a song in the middle of the ring is it isnt fucking wrestling


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Didn't they just do this leave the building angle with Dean a couple months ago when he was on SDL?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So are we eventually going to see new feuds at some point on Raw or we going to keep going circles and circles with Miz and Ambrose?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe is here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, what’s Ambrose going to drive into the arena tonight then? He’s already done an ambulance, a police car, a forklift.

Can’t wait to here Joe’s promo.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Summer Joe!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joezilla! :bow


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm just watching tonight for Joey Samoey. If it looks like this is the only segment he will do tonight, I'm flipping over to the hockey game.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at Samson being the only heel that Graves shits on relentlessly.

Hopefully the writers don't have the same mentality toward him, since he's been off to a meager start on the main roster.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Ambrose and Miz still stucked in this awful feud, for the love of God stop the pain.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So are we eventually going to see new feuds at some point on Raw or we going to keep going circles and circles with Miz and Ambrose?


Does Raw have a singles midcard?
Do you know who are legitimate contenders for the IC title who are not former Wolrd Champs?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> So, what’s Ambrose going to drive into the arena tonight then? He’s already done an ambulance, a police car, a forklift.
> 
> Can’t wait to here Joe’s promo.


he hasnt done it in a golf cart yet!

or one of those electric cars for 6 year olds to drive around the yard


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great Balls of Fire. That fucking name :HA


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Great Balls of Fire: How many times is Joe going to have to name drop that shitty PPV name fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The really should just rename this PPV “Flaming Phallic Symbol.”


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> So, what’s Ambrose going to drive into the arena tonight then? He’s already done an ambulance, a police car, a forklift.
> 
> Can’t wait to here Joe’s promo.


A WWE equipment truck with Miz and Maryse's face on it


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

joe and brock in a bra and panties match


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Samoa Joe vs Brock ... interesting!

Joe got that aura def.. he's mean you know he'll fight.. he won't win but he'll fight


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Heyman?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Joey Samoey. Yay.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

heel_turn said:


> No. They still call it WWF. I should have left the wagon when they did....
> 
> However, they do know who Nikki Bella and her Bella Twins are! Impact indeed.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ayyyyyy there we go Joe.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Great, badass dude cuts boring promo about being badass. 
This will score huge.



Not.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Joe giving the heat on the mic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe needs to beat the fuck out of Heyman. :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pop for Heyman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uh oh.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Joe needs to beat the fuck out of Heyman. :mark


Musclebuster him


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Joe’s so badass, he even managed to make “Great Balls of Fire” sound cool.

Heyman vs. Joe, this is what I’ve been waiting for.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Samoa Joe = greatest professional ever

he actually said "GREAT BALLS OF FIRE!" and not crack up

lol


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Speaking of Paul Heyman .....


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe better go after Heyman here.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What idiot thought Great Balls of Fire was a good name for a WWE PPV??


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh there he is.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> What idiot thought Great Balls of Fire was a good name for a WWE PPV??


:vince3


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

And here comes Heyman to deliver the same promo he always gives.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where's Brock? :gameover

He hasn't defended anything, Paul.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe may be the most legit guy facing Lesnar since Taker, at least in aura


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Lesnar ain't reigning, and sure as hell ain't defending.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This has actually been a solid show


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Dean and Miz are STILL feuding? Bloody hell, WWE tries my patience sometimes. Dean has literally feuded with two people this year and we're halfway through! BOO.

No Seth Rollins then yet I see?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe's gonna kill you..Joe's gonna kill you


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871895252508049408


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe's gonna kill you, Paul.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As much as I don’t care for Lesnar’s matches anymore, besides the Goldberg match at Mania, if he and Joe can just have even 5 minutes with both men throwing bombs at each other, it will elevate Joe so much.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> This has actually been a solid show


not just the show but the crowd itself is lit!

def a fun night


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JEW.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No matter who say's it, "Great Balls OF Fire" sounds dumb as fuck.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

My gosh. Is Paul Heyman inspired and entertaining right now?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joe heeling it up nicely by taking a shot at Brock's casual schedule. >

Cool to see Heyman actually appear, since I figured that it'd just be Joe giving his 2 cents and whatnot.

And oy fucking vey at Paul E saying that worrying for a living is basically due to him being a Jew. :evans


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course Brock wants to face Finn. He's an easy win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At least it's a new promo.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This is good.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got here from the gym.. Did I miss anything important? lawls!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> No matter who say's it, "Great Balls OF Fire" sounds dumb as fuck.


Hey now, Joe made it sound somewhat cool.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Where's Brock?


Killing cute, fuzzy animals with his bare hands.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> JEW.
> 
> :lmao


Proof that its damn-near impossible for Heyman to say something stupid. :Brock


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Joe and Heyman on the mic? I'm here for all of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good promo from Heyman. Different from his usual promos over the past year or so.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe saying Great Balls of Fire > Heyman saying Great Balls of Fire


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If Finn is Rocky, that must make Joe the Clubber Lang in this scenario :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great mic work by both men


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love this :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Samoa Joe pulling a shoot

THIS IS OFF CAMERA SHOOT omg the mic is down

Samoa JOE IS going off script

OFF SCRIPT


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Samoa Joe is fucking incredible.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

heyman not on his game tonight


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Heyman selling this :lol


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

i keep picturing Taz in Samoa Joe's place here

Heyman created Taz in a way, Taz was a monster for ECW, 

Brock is WWE's monster, 

Heyman would make that match sellable


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ty Joe! Ty Joe! Ty Joe!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm so hyped for this match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is epic :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe is so gangsta. Like a Mafia boss. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Heyman with that great selling


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Herman actually appears sympathetic here -- masterful work by both he and Joe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Called it earlier today! :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was awesome. Not WWE awesome, but actual real awesome.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Are they about to kiss?


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Calling it now,Joe kayfabe injury lesnar and then braun beats him at summerslam


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, this is coming across as really erotic..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was so cool


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Samoa.Fckin.Joe.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This is why I love Samoa Joe.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was fuckin AWESOME




JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

what a psycho


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That was great :mark

"And so do I" :mark


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That was fucking excellent.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Actually looking forward to a Brock Lesnar match now.


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

cant wrap his legs around that lardass


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

what did Joe scream?

no seriously, anyone decipher that?

what'd he scream? he's amped up..


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Cocaine clutch! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark for Savage Joe.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Samoa Joe looking like a badass :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

samoa joe DA GAWD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heyman sells better than half the roster


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This is like when Clubber Lang killed Mickey in the hallway before fighting Rocky.


With that being said, I am now 1000% sold on this match :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

My reaction to Joe and Paul in the corner.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Holy shit that segment was fantastic. Fuck you Heyman for giving me false hope that this match will be more than just another squash. I wish he's right.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Joe is a beast!!!!!!! What a killer!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Damn, I wasn't sold on Joe, but he was great here!

Loved seeing him drop the mic, getting all close to Heyman, and describing in detail what he was going to do to him.

Consider me stoked for this :mark:


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Insane that Joe was in the tna midcard for 6 years since 2009.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

nevermind what i said about heyman not being on his game. that was a phenomenal job establishing joe as a heel, and getting brock over as face without him even having to show up


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Not gonna lie that was freaking awesome :clap


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

That was the best thing on Raw in months lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at Joe channeling his inner Bane with those point-blank threats and that "prelude to head trauma" hand gesture.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Great to see ya, Joe. It's been a while.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, that was awesome. Not WWE awesome, but actual real awesome.


It was what WWE needs to be like.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Paul looks legit dead lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Cmmon now, nobody stays out that long from a rear naked choke...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That was awesome. Great work by both men.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That's an interesting way to promote legal services...


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

FIRST TIME IN A WHILE WHEN IM LEGITIMATELY MARKING OUT ON A WWE'S SHOW!!! 

Joe is legit as fuck lets fucking gooooooo


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

heyman just takin a little nap 

facedown


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Holy shit that segment was fantastic.


Well I thought it was, but the crowd there shit all over it because he couldn't hear what they were saying to each other.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

I didn't like that. I wanted Joe to be more of a face. Now Lesnar is going to show up next week or the week after and come down and squash Joe in retaliation; making him look week.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Very good segment, Joe showing what hes got.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Insane that Joe was in the tna midcard for 6 years since 2009.


Right?

Though he's way better now on the mic than he used to be. He's lost a step but this is his best character work ever.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Amazing segment. Joe is def one of the top mic guys on RAW right now.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Did I hear CM Punk chants?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe nailed that segment better than the other four ever could.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That came off as legitimately bad ass. Not WWE manufactured "bad ass."


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

YankBastard said:


> I didn't like that. I wanted Joe to be more of a face. Now Lesnar is going to show up next week or the week after and come down and squash Joe in retaliation; making him look week.


He's an anti-hero right now. Choking out a manager to send a message is a dick thing to do. But Heyman has earned every ass beating he will ever get so fans are gonna dig it.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

BaeJLee said:


> Did I hear CM Punk chants?


Might've been the "We Want Brock" chant


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The only real problem here is what their intent was, Heyman is so good that he's likeable but reply him and Brock are heel.

I think they want both of them to go in as tweeners, gonna he hard for Joe not to be the heel now.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Like I said last night Joe is the only guy with that legit aura of being a bad ass that can stand up against Lesnar


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why is a Eminem song featured in a kiddie move trailer?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This has been a good Raw so far.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> The only real problem here is what their intent was, Heyman is so good that he's likeable but reply him and Brock are heel.
> 
> I think they want both of them to go in as tweeners, gonna he hard for Joe not to be the heel now.


More important for Joe to get the heel heat. Since he'll still be around after their match unlike Brock. Needs to keep it up to be the top heel of Raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HOLY BALLS!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871894446773686272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871896917784928256


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Joe can't even wrap his legs around Heyman's fatass.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> Might've been the "We Want Brock" chant


Hm, for a moment I thought I was hearing " We Want Balor" and "CM Punk" but you're probably right


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe is a fucking killer.

Telling Heyman how he was going to kill Heyman before he kills him :dead2


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

'a stern warning'


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe is the real fucking deal


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Joe's the best talker in the WWE right now

He's fukin BOSS


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

SETH FREAKIN ROLLINS

great entrance

perfect entrance, "I'm in your way!"


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

YOU TELL HIM!!!


YOU TELL HIM THIS!!!!!

damn dude


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Joe is on a rampage :mark


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Another match between these two?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe and Kurt :mark


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Segment was awesome! Go Joe!


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Joe is that fucking dude tonight. That line to Kurt was nice


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joe getting erotic with everyone tonight...


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh crap... Joe and Angle.....


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Rollins has no type of personality at all


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great segment.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I just hope they let Joe get some good offense in and don't reduce this match to a squash.

And yay, another Rollins vs. Joe match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He beat you too last nîght, Seth. :draper2


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Man Joe and Angle facing off gave me goosebumps. Please let Joe kill Rollins tonight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe and Reigns are the only 2 on the main roster than feel like real bad asses other than Brock.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So are we eventually going to see new feuds at some point on Raw or we going to keep going circles and circles with Miz and Ambrose?


There just wasting time until Summerslam at this point. I'm sure Ambrose will be wrestling for IC Title again at Great Balls of Fire. But I fully expect it to be some 3 or 4 way match. With it leading to Reigns/Miz and some combo of Joe/Ambrose, Angle/Ambrose or Rollins/Joe or Rollins/Angle.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

These last 2 segments had more edge to them than the last 6 months of Raw combined lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this has been a fun RAW


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well so much for being done with that feud. But given the intensity of both Joe and seth tonight, it could be a better match tonight.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Joe better beat the shit out of Rollins


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Brandough said:


> Rollins has no type of personality at all



He has "generic intensity" for a personality.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe better run through Rollins tonight.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Samoa Joe is like a TV character, not a wrassler character. He's got some acting chops in that stilted mercenary way.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> Another match between these two?


Joe has 2 win this time 2 look Strong before lesnar


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brock is just gonna go on some PED's and do another Samoan dirty


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

★★★★★★★★★★ segment :sodone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hoping Joe kills Rollins in a squash match


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seth made Roman look strong last week. He's gonna make Joe look strong tonight.

Remember when people thought that he was going to squash the rest of the Raw roster? :lol


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Finally Joe is a star. Straight bad MFer.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh boring Sheamus and Cesaro


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Beauty and The Man Beast finally get some TV time in what feels like forever...and it's gonna consist of them being fed to Shesaro.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn missed nearly half the show...just tuned back in as some segment with Rollins was ending.

Any kind soul willing to fill me in on what has gone down on the show so far?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rollins about to get choked like a bitch tonight :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm okay with Cesaro and Sheamus as champs as long as it means something and isn't boring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seeing Joe and Angle face to face like that just gives me flashbacks to all of those amazing matches them two had, in TNA. Goosebumps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still hyped over Joe.:sodone


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> Samoa Joe is like a TV character, not a wrassler character. He's got some acting chops in that stilted mercenary way.


 Indy wrestler is one of the best mic workers in the company. He's plays a sadistic, bad ass MOFO brilliantly.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Damn missed nearly half the show...just tuned back in as some segment with Rollins was ending.
> 
> Any kind soul willing to fill me in on what has gone down on the show so far?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Watch the Joe and Heyman segment. It was great.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Slater and Rhyno...welp.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Damn missed nearly half the show...just tuned back in as some segment with Rollins was ending.
> 
> Any kind soul willing to fill me in on what has gone down on the show so far?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


bray wyatt and roman reigns did... something... for 35 minutes

there was some woman's thing

some kind of interview with enzo and cass

elias sampson sang a fucking song

joe killed paul heyman :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

damn joe :vince2 

well im sold


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Still hyped over Joe.:sodone


 The segment was epic and better than anything they could have ever done with any of the others.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Slater. Don't let your 3MB brothers down.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Rollins is just going to job to every guy they want to push now? Reigns. Balor. Joe.

They've turned him into Ziggler :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> Ugh boring Sheamus and Cesaro


Hardys better get those titles back soon.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Garves called Cesaro the Swiss Cyborg again. Do you think DC Comics told them to quit using Swiss Superman? Cyborg is a DC character too... but I doubt they have it trademarked.


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Damn missed nearly half the show...just tuned back in as some segment with Rollins was ending.
> 
> Any kind soul willing to fill me in on what has gone down on the show so far?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


bray rambled, then lost to reigns
bliss wanted to a 'this is your ;life' about herself, angle said the last one was bad and she should feel bad. then said nia jax gets to fight her tonight
a young man sang
enzo hit on a girl
samoa joe beat up a self proclaimed 'worrying jew'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shesaro destroys Rhyno/Slater.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> bray wyatt and roman reigns did... something... for 35 minutes
> 
> there was some woman's thing
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll have to check some of those segments.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Slater and Rhyno have nothing going now. Maybe they could say Slater is having all his shit repo'd because they lose all the time, and just redo the angle that got them over.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Damn missed nearly half the show...just tuned back in as some segment with Rollins was ending.
> 
> Any kind soul willing to fill me in on what has gone down on the show so far?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Bray Wyatt opens with a lame promo and eats another pin to Roman as only Bray can do, Alexa is defending her title against boring Nia later, Ambrose beat up the drifter, Joe choked out Heyman and is facing Rollins later.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That catchphrase :ti :ti


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mangon said:


> bray rambled, then lost to reigns
> bliss wanted to a 'this is your ;life' about herself, angle said the last one was bad and she should feel bad. then said nia jax gets to fight her tonight
> samoa joe beat up a self proclaimed 'worrying jew'


Cool, the Joe segment sounds great...will have to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Why do I feel like “We are the Bar!” will be made into a crappy t shirt.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why are these two still in the ring

this is a prime opportunity for commercial time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hardyz afraid to step up to the bar.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

TJP deserves his title opportunity! TJP! TJP! TJP!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh great...TJP.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Hardys better get those titles back soon.


I hope so I've never liked Shesaro as a team or as individuals


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Cool, the Joe segment sounds great...will have to check it out. Thanks!


Bliss vs Nia is for the title just FYI.

And the Joe segment was amazing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Damn missed nearly half the show...just tuned back in as some segment with Rollins was ending.
> 
> Any kind soul willing to fill me in on what has gone down on the show so far?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Joe and Heyman had an epic segment together. The best I've seen in a long time.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

So Raw's ratings are in the gutter and so they decide to have Roman own Bray Wyatt right in the beginning like it's another day at the office and then have this taller Damien Sandow like dude "sing" a shitty song for an eternity. I'm really starting to believe Vince wants WWE to die with him. This is insanely bad already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Bray Wyatt opens with a lame promo and eats another pin to Roman as only Bray can do, Alexa is defending her title against boring Nia later, Ambrose beat up the drifter, Joe choked out Heyman and is facing Rollins later.


Ah they setup a match between Joe and Rollins for later? Interesting...I wonder how that goes, maybe Lesnar shows up?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

its me its me its TJP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJP! :liquor


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TJP still sucks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Damn missed nearly half the show...just tuned back in as some segment with Rollins was ending.
> 
> Any kind soul willing to fill me in on what has gone down on the show so far?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


*Roman buried Bray (again)
*Kurt buried the This is your life segment from last week :lol, scheduled Nia vs Alexa for the title tonight
*Gallows and Anderson vs Enzo and Cass scheduled for later as well
*Dean/Samson never started, Dean wanted his rematch, Miz denied and said he had a celebration prepared, Dean wanted to ruin it but Angle gave him the night off.
*Joe cut a promo about Great Balls, saying he wants everything Lesnar has, including Heyman, who comes out and says Joe is "the worst case scenario" against Lesnar because he is gonna bring the fight, he gives a handshake, but Joe puts him against a corner and tells him he was going to choke him out and he said tell Brock how it feels and then chokes out Paul.
*Kurt confronts Joe, Joe goes face to face with him, Rollins interfere and Angle sets up Joe vs Rollins later tonight


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Fuck TJ dude sucks ass. I really do like Ali tho


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can the cruiserweights please go away for good?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't get the love for the Joe segment.

Lesnar opponent comes out, talks not being afraid.
Heyman comes out, Beast Incarnate, Suplex City, yada yada

The only difference is that Heyman got choked out.
It's just boring. 
And you know it's gonna go nowhere.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

starsfan24 said:


> Bliss vs Nia is for the title just FYI.
> 
> And the Joe segment was amazing.


Interesting, don't see Bliss dropping the belt here so I wonder how the match goes.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Why do I feel like “We are the Bar!” will be made into a crappy t shirt.


I can see that happening


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Seth made Roman look strong last week. He's gonna make Joe look strong tonight.
> 
> Remember when people thought that he was going to squash the rest of the Raw roster? :lol


Hopefully he'll get a nice pay off for it down the road.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe telling Heyman how he was going to kill him was incredible.

Whoever came up with that idea deserves a promotion.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Interesting, don't see Bliss dropping the belt here so I wonder how the match goes.


If they want to go with Nia as the next feud, I'd bet she ducks this match somehow and the match is at Great Balls.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Hardys better get those titles back soon.


I want someone else having the title and to have the Hardys finally retire. Their comeback is ruined because of their spat with Impact.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Why do I feel like “We are the Bar!” will be made into a crappy t shirt.


Honestly how hasn't "I'm Not Finished With You" not be made into a shirt yet?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> *Roman buried Bray (again)
> *Kurt buried the This is your life segment from last week :lol, scheduled Nia vs Alexa for the title tonight
> *Gallows and Anderson vs Enzo and Cass scheduled for later as well
> *Dean/Samson never started, Dean wanted his rematch, Miz denied and said he had a celebration prepared, Dean wanted to ruin it but Angle gave him the night off.
> ...


Cool, thanks for the recap, appreciate it


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This shit division needs to be scrapped.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Am I really the ONLY one who noticed how bad the crowd shit on Joe and Heyman when they couldn't hear what they were saying to each other? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills here.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Wtf is with all these rematches? They're not even trying anymore -_-


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ali rocking that Seth Rollins gear.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

the crowd is fucking dead


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Booker thought he was talking about Rowan when he said he's looking real jacked?

I can't believe he said that same line again :lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> Honestly how hasn't "I'm Not Finished With You" not be made into a shirt yet?


Lol I've been saying this! It's gold!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871898676540710919


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Cool, the Joe segment sounds great...will have to check it out. Thanks!


Here's the ending, if you wanna watch.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871898484923748352


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Come on Neville, beat tf out of TJP. Just for that dab at the end.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Yep CM Punk chants


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't give a fuck what you think... Heel TJP is everything.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

TJP should've called an audible and hit a GTS instead.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Joe and Reigns are the only 2 on the main roster than feel like real bad asses other than Brock.


LOL wtf are u talking about? joe is the only badass out of the 2.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJP! :liquor :drose


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

tjp just shit his pants LMAO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He got scared. :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Neville's pyro loud as fuckkkkk.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Hopefully he'll get a nice pay off for it down the road.


I doubt it. Looks like he's just going to be jobbing to whoever they want to push for the foreseeable future. 

I was praying he wouldn't interact with Joe tonight, but alas, WWE needs high end jobbers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why are they making Neville scared of this geek? Lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Here's the ending, if you wanna watch.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871898484923748352


That was a great finish, will have to check the full segment. Thanks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville's music making TJP scared as fuck. :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Unfortunate News Neville


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Ace said:


> I don't give a fuck what you think... Heel TJP is everything.


He's fantastic 

*** LOL at TJP being scared of Neville's pyro


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Aww man they ruinhed a great opportunity for Neville to say in his British accent, "Unfortunately I've got some BAD news..."


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871898676540710919


Isn't Rollins more over Balor?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well TJP's 2 month heel run was ok i guess...lol shortest heel run ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Neville, you dirty little bastard. :cuss:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Neville and Joe. God damn indy wrestlers ruining everything.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The High King said:


> its me its me its TJP


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> Isn't Rollins more over Balor?


He was last night and on the triple threat with Miz.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Neville's music making TJP scared as fuck. :lmao


His pyro really is loud as fucking shit though :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God I hope TJP doesn't beat Neville, he is boring as fuck. Not even a heel turn made him interesting


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Could Nia Snaxx qualify for 205 live or is she too big?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


_*dabs while doing a headstand*_


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

See now that's fucking stupid writing. Neville says he talked to Angle and the match is a no go. Then he beats TJP up and says he'll have his match tomorrow. Who is the fucking writer that writes this?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SO why again did Aries not win the title? Theres no other CW right now above Aries, so what Neville just gonna beat guys he's already beat over and over again?


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> God I hope TJP doesn't beat Neville, he is boring as fuck. Not even a heel turn made him interesting


He wont i have a felling they are saving Neville for Aleister Black


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Like that they are promoting matches for 205.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> SO why again did Aries not win the title? Theres no other CW right now above Aries, so what Neville just gonna beat guys he's already beat over and over again?


hopefully moving up to the main card


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> Isn't Rollins more over Balor?


Most nights. I mean Balor is over and doesn't get boos, but neither does Rollins. Which is a success in my book for babyfaces of today.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> SO why again did Aries not win the title? Theres no other CW right now above Aries, so what Neville just gonna beat guys he's already beat over and over again?


I mean, Cedric is back, that's a new match, and it could be awesome


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> God I hope TJP doesn't beat Neville, he is boring as fuck. Not even a heel turn made him interesting


TJP being the inaugural champ was one of the main reasons why the division had trouble taking off at the start.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Love classic Goldust.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa gonna use The Finger Poke of Womb on Nia! :mark


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> SO why again did Aries not win the title? Theres no other CW right now above Aries, so what Neville just gonna beat guys he's already beat over and over again?


Neville right now is far better and younger than Aries. Anyway Neville needs a long reign and the black beats him 9 months from now at mania 34 in dominant fashion.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> Love classic Goldust.


Needs his wig back


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess is here. Show some respect ladies.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

I wanna shag Dana SO BAD. Talk about hotness!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YankBastard said:


> See now that's fucking stupid writing. Neville says he talked to Angle and the match is a no go. Then he beats TJP up and says he'll have his match tomorrow. Who is the fucking writer that writes this?!


I think the thing was, Neville was lying about talking to Angle and Neville just assumed he'd take his word for it and be a good dog. Instead TJ stood up for himself and was going to talk to Angle himself and Neville figured since he was gonna go talk to Angle, he knew he'd get his match so he got the jump on him and decided to just do it and it over with.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I forgot Dana was still an employed.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

DWils said:


> I wanna shag Dana SO BAD. Talk about hotness!


Gross she's ugly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa lying her ass off in the Dana line


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RUDE!!!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dana Brooke "progressing so much this year" :lmao


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I swear AJ Lee did this promo before...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just say what it is already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This storyline is pretty intriguing....


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This Angle and Corey stroyline is most likely leading to HHH vs Angle at WM


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If the other women will be at ring side then I imagine some fuckery will take place so that Bliss retains.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

We all know it's Stephanie shit talking Kurt. Preparing for her summer comeback.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hmm.....


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ugh Kalisto fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha left the room because she didn't want to be upstaged. :sasha3


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The big reveal: Kurt is a Predators fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The plot tickens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poor Bliss.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHY IS KALLISTO NOT IN THE CW DIVISION.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> This Angle and Corey stroyline is most likely leading to HHH vs Angle at WM


Or Stephanie coming back and blaming Kurt for Raw's downfall in ratings or something along those lines


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> I mean, Cedric is back, that's a new match, and it could be awesome


There's also Akira Towzawa too. Haven't fought him before, Mustafa Ali as well, Drew Gulak(But he'd have to turn face though). Still a few guys he can face.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Poor Bliss.


I wish I was there to give her a hug


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol kalisto back to his old mask already.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Kalisto's entrance is depressingly bad, and he almost decapitated himself entering the ring. Kick his ass Apollo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> WHY IS KALLISTO NOT IN THE CW DIVISION.


Because of...lucha...things...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Titus Brand to get its win back. :fuckyeah


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kalisto vs Apollo one week, Kalisto vs Titus another week :eyeroll


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Alexa gonna use The Finger Poke of Womb on Nia! :mark


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> If the other women will be at ring side then I imagine some fuckery will take place so that Bliss retains.


Thats what Im thinking as well. Unless they have superhuman Bliss take out the entire division by herself......


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Alexa's not dropping the title tonight but she might get rocked.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Revival in the background again


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TOP GUYS :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh goddamn it Dean :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look at that Dean Ambrose and his wacky antics, he's so crazy!!! God i'm so tired of this boring, phoning it in motherfucker.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

There's been a lot of off mic talking stuff tonight. Joe/Heyman, TJP/Neville, Graves/Angle. Must be a new device they're trying out.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Titus Brand is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Revival casually talking in the back


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I see you Revival...


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

So are they slowly trying to phase Titus out because of his age by still having him wrestle every now and again?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> There's been a lot of off mic talking stuff tonight. Joe/Heyman, TJP/Neville, Graves/Angle. Must be a new device they're trying out.


Agreed. I actually like it a lot.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

If this whole Tidus/Crews angle doesn't end with the Millions of Dollars dance then it would be all for naught.
Tidus teaching Tozawa some lessons too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean doing some dîrty deeds and sneaking back in. :tripsscust


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Ffs, don't let Titus wrestle.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Kalisto pulling the thighs,LMAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Kalisto is still not in the CW division, lol why? Do these brainless morons not see he should be in the CW divison? No lets just keep telling the story of him battling giants and some who pulling out the wins, which will go nowhere.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Okay, not gonna lie. I wasn't a big fan of Joe winning last night cause it made no sense. But the ending of that segment with Joe and Heyman was badass. I'm sold on this feud now. Still would love to see Balor vs Brock down the line though.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

LOL Lucha things in action :lol :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ughhh kallisto


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bullshit LaVar...err... Titus deserves better.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh damn hey Cass.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL now big cass? guess it wasn't him turning on Enzo after all


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol theres only one guy who puts his wrist tape all the way up to his elbow, thats gotta be Cass!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

So they showed The Revival in the background and now Cass beat down... it's quite obvious.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Enzo did this


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

SWERVE!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

What da


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Big Cass staged this to take the heat off him :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is getting interesting


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol love how Miz tipped his glasses to see who it was there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, someone attacked Cass...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cass is snoring :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck Big Cass. I want to see more of Maryse.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't get it. What was that?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

of course he's okay, he's lying facedown under wreckage


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

big cass beat himself up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No heel turn for Cass. Seriously thought they were leading up to that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well it could still be Cass, swerving Enzo and making him look less like a suspect by setting up a fake beatdown.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hm, now Cass was taken out. This story continues to be interesting. Not saying it won’t turn out to be shit, but it’s interesting at the moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enzo's not the attacker. His arms are too short to reach Cass's head.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm still betting on Cass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt: Yo, Corey. Did you leak these nudes of my wife?
Corey:N-no man, I swear it wasn't me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Enzo shut up no one for a second would think you could beat anyone down.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

the fuck is going on haha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean is totally in the bear costume


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pourquoi?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wonder if Ambrose is in the mascot? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes Maryse's theme!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Great Balls of Fire... seriously, that is the worst name for a ppv ever. That's worse than Cyber Tuesday or whatever it was called... or the In Your House.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Weird hearing Maryse's theme. You never hear it anymore.





Speaking of Maryse :banderas


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

hundred percent the bear is Ambrose.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ambrose is in the bear suit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They need The Fashion Police to investigate this Whodunnit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Welp, that bear is totally not Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This audience sounds like they regret their purchase..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's been a damn long time since I've heard Maryse'e theme


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, why is there a fucking guy in a bear suit in the ring? Why?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Would not surprise me if Ambrose is the mascot.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose is the bear.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Damnit wrong quote. It was supposed to be for Maryse's theme. I marked out for Maryse's old theme.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Dean is totally in the bear costume


Yup. And we need a damn Miz segment every week? They all last 10-20 mins. zzzzzzz And Maryse sounds terrible


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

I wonder who the giant teddy bear is? Who? Who? Who?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ambrose obviously in the costume.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does everyone whos french pronounce The as Da? Da Miz! lol it just sounds kinda dumb.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ambrose dressed in a bear costume, what a lunatic.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Da Miz!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> hundred percent the bear is Ambrose.


Ding ding ding.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> It's been a damn long time since I've heard Maryse'e theme


True,i like her theme a lot

that bear is so obviously ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You deserve it" fpalm


Also, The Miz with those truth bombs :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

You definitely deserve it Miz.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YES MIZ! Get em.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

You deserve it chants? WTF. He deserves another IC Title reign? Whatever


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahaha, Miz told them smarks!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz shitting on them for the you deserve it chants :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lmao Miz shutting down the you deserve to chants


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look at Ambrose in a bear costume, how crazy is this guy?! He's so crazy! Whats he gonna do squirt mustard on him make a goofy face? Man this guy is so crazy aint he?

God i'm so done with this PG nickelodeon incarnation of a lunatic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dumbass chants. :lmao


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

the bear looks to tall to be ambrose


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Why do they have 3 glasses on the table?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well played by The Miz with the "you deserve it" chants.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The Miz should be in the main event quite honestly... I'd be more entertained by a the Miz/Lesnar program than whatever we are getting now..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz owning the lemmings in the crowd. :banderas.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, why is there a fucking guy in a bear suit in the ring? Why?


Because that's Dean Ambrose...


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Zero percent chance ambrose isn't the bear


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

miz you deserve it and more


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mizbear vs The Soaring Eagle at Wrestlemania 34


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is meh.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ambrose is in the bear calling it

Edit: Welp.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Ambrose isn't in the bear costume.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol it's actually not Ambrose :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ambrose :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO miz killed the bear


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stupid segment. Bravo. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment.

:mj4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, Ambrose is not in the bear suit. They tricked us this time. :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, we were swerved.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Miz Bear vs. Bunny! Book it!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> hundred percent the bear is Ambrose.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That looked like Johnny Gargano at first.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Kinda looked like Gargano. Lmao

This isn't Ambrose either.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is great :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so dumb, so why did some random guy decide to wear a bear costume and be the mascot at Miz' celebration? I get WWE trying to swerve us but logically why was that guy there then if it wasn't Ambrose?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Swerve with the bear. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Miz is entertaining the hell out of me right now :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Could Maryse stop talking. Lord its torture


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol Miz is GOAT.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That elbow drop :HA


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WHATS IN THE BOX MAN

WHATS IN THE BOX

:hmmm


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

in the box...


ANOTHER GUY IN A BEAR COSTUME!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Miz vs the present at GBOF :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so dumb, so why did some random guy decide to wear a bear costume and be the mascot at Miz' celebration? I get WWE trying to swerve us but logically why was that guy there then if it wasn't Ambrose?


Ambrose hired him after he heard about the celebration?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, putting all the wrestling celebration tropes on its head.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Miz is one of the few people that can make beating up present funny.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Now you done it Miz! :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is awful. :lmao


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The elbow drops :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor Maryse :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, I can comfort Maryse if she is upset :book


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Very well done segment..


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Camera guy dean lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RUN! RUN RUN!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ambrose is the camera guy.

I tried to post it before it happened but I had just posted and I had to wait 60 seconds. lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was actually a really good segment.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

cool segment


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Corey :ha


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Worst part of Raw so far by far


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

dean is inside the lette I balloon


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Is that it? Well at least we got to see Miz elbow drop a cardboard box.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was nicely done, unexpected.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I love Ambrose :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ambrose is the worst thing on raw every week and that takes some doing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean putting the segment out of its misery. :mark


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so dumb, so why did some random guy decide to wear a bear costume and be the mascot at Miz' celebration? I get WWE trying to swerve us but logically why was that guy there then if it wasn't Ambrose?


I took it that Ambrose paid the guy to do it as a red herring.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that was the best disguise EVAR 

right


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty good segment.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I guarantee that Ambrose will not get punished next week and Angle will forget about how he just disobeyed his order.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is why The Miz needs to stay IC champ. Dude is entertaining as hell.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

joe and miz segments made this raw watchable


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


so happy it wasn't. lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Its the lunatic!" Where is this lunatic they keep referring to? Cause it sure as hell aint Ambrose, i mean why the fuck do they use that nickname for him where does it come from? Cause this guy aint Jon Moxley. It would be like if they hired a clown from the circus and stripped off all his makeup and goofy clothes and turned him into a regular wrestler in wrestling trunks but they still go on to refer to him as clown.

Thats what it sliek they're doing with Ambrose and that lunatic nickname, cause hey he was known as a psycho on the indies, might as well jsut keep it and save ourselfs the trouble of coming up with something. But lets change everything about him and make him a cartoon character but still act as if he's that guy from the indies.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Is Finn gonna be Enzo's partner? Because why tf not


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, it would be great if Finn was Enzo's partner and he turned on Enzo, to form the balor club.. But with this storyline I couldn't see it happening.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

To be honest, this segment did sport-entertain me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BaeJLee said:


> Is Finn gonna be Enzo's partner? Because why tf not


He could be, is Enzo facing Gallows/anderson? If so then it is very likely.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The fact that Miz has gone from a very wiry-bodied talent with TERRIBLY nervous mic skills to an at average bodied athlete who is natural on the stick, can adlib and is good enough to be trusted with his own segments written for him that he often does quite well on really speaks to his work ethic.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Worst part of Raw so far by far


Salty Bryan mark detected


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes, this would make a great chance to reunite Balor Club.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol no reaction whatsoever.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> Salty Bryan mark detected


Nope was just an awful segment. Guessing people have lowered expectations of things after that Blissaster last week.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ANOTHER free Network trial month? What the actual fuck?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

What poor slob are they putting with Enzo?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol. Piss break.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why.is.Big.Show.Still.here? Is he ever gonna just be done or just randomly keep making appearances to squash younger talent?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

EnzShow?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Big Show's gotta pretty dope beard.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

And I thought the Enzo & Cass partnership was bad


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

big show
well done wwe another great chance to do something worthy wasted


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Great, that's what Raw needs in times of record low third hours: more Big Show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dat Big Beard...


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Guarnatee Enzo ends up choke slammed before this is over. Why? Because Vince likes to see him get hurt.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why is braun strowman coming out to big show's music?????


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well its about as far away from Balor as you can get


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Show not pleased :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Solf said:


> To be honest, this segment did sport-entertain me.


Can't disagree. I got worked.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Punch him!! For the love of everything Show Punch Him!!!

Damn Show, Damn.. You let me down.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Show is gonna knockout Enzo isnt he ?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm barely watching cause i have thINGS TO DO and grown out of wrestling. But this week's RAW is good. The segments are real as fukk. Joe, Miz, and Heyman did their thing. I unsubscribed, but the July and august ppv's may be Awesome based on what's going on this week. 

But Ambrose, if u have a history of substance abuse why do u drink alcohol on total Divas and on TV (Kayfabe)? By the way, u're not Austin or Pillman, stop biting. 


And is Big Show's gimmick that he just chills in the back for months, then comes out to play when he he's bored?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Big Show getting the urge to do his annual heel turn, he doesn't know why but something in him tells him its time again.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

enzo prancing around like a little kid :lmao is this seriously on my screen


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh just end this. Please.

Oh good God.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG.

fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Show is in amazing shape.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Big Show represent all of us with that face


----------



## mangon (Jun 4, 2017)

ugh


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What am I seeing?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

crowd not popping like they hoped, I suspect.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is freaking hilarious :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And Enzo gets fucked up immediately :ti


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The cringe is off the charts..


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck! :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The horror.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Gallows and Anderson want to go back to NJPW so bad, but that money...


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

LOL I love this


----------



## Johnnycakes1 (Sep 2, 2016)

I forsee Big Cass vs Show at Summerslam...


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Went a little too long.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Enzo's mouth: where good Raws go to die


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

well then.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> Enzo's mouth: where good Raws go to die


I thought it was hilarious


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Poor Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That intro dragged but hopefully the match is short.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

that was a lot better than enzo/cass actual finisher though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Big Show because why should you put the younger new talent over, you need that win so much more cause ur career is just taking off...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Definitely the worst part of the show.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

umm it looked like show pulled his hand away but then he went in and started beating on gallows and anderson anyway?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Throw him in the 10th row please! :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Anderson and Gallows wishing they were in the Dominion card atm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Big Show because why should you put the younger new talent over, you need that win so much more cause ur career is just taking off...


Show is a legend


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

So the message I am getting is that the Big Show can defeat the majority of the tag division..


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bruh, they didn't get booked this bad in NJPW. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Kill him, Big Show.















Wait, what? NO!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd lol if Show turned heel again.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow... poor Gallows and Anderson. Gallows should just go back to being Festus


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DAT HIGH FIVE :heston

WHAT AM I WATCHING

Oh, I'm watching WWE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man it still baffles me that fucking Buddy Murphy is banging Alexa, fucking curly headed ginger Murphy is fucking banging her, how?? I mean this is more confusing than Velvet Sky and Bully Ray.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Gallows and Anderson aren't young talent or anything so I had zero problem with them losing. And I dont care for any of the 4 in that match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871912136313888768


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

The entire episode of Raw has been entertaining so far


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Man it still baffles me that fucking Buddy Murphy is banging Alexa, fucking curly headed ginger Murphy is fucking banging her, how?? I mean this is more confusing than Velvet Sky and Bully Ray.


Murphy seems like a nice guy and he's attractive I guess.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Man it still baffles me that fucking Buddy Murphy is banging Alexa, fucking curly headed ginger Murphy is fucking banging her, how?? I mean this is more confusing than Velvet Sky and Bully Ray.


She worked her way through the rest of the NXT roster when they were they and he was the last one? :shrug


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nia gonna win it here. Just have that feeling.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show corpsing


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> Nia gonna win it here. Just have that feeling.


I dunno, I sense some foolishness


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cass is definitely the attacker.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BaeJLee said:


> Murphy seems like a nice guy and he's attractive I guess.


Yeah but look at Alexa, shes a fucking goddess, and Murphy looks like some guy that would be taking my order at Burger King or something. He's not ugly he just looks like a really plain motherfucker.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

This RAW has been WAY better than usual. I think it's because they are actually doing more promos and not just spamming meaningless matches. Things have a purpose.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Cass totally did it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good grief.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Big Cass all "stay away from MY man, bitch"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> Nia gonna win it here. Just have that feeling.


Please no. She needs to leave the company


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ughhhh r-truth go away


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The GODDESS!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but look at Alexa, shes a fucking goddess, and Murphy looks like some guy that would be taking my order at Burger King or something. He's not ugly he just looks like a really plain motherfucker.


Lol she's not a goddess and looks aren't everything :shrug


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but look at Alexa, shes a fucking goddess, and Murphy looks like some guy that would be taking my order at Burger King or something. He's not ugly he just looks like a really plain motherfucker.


Alexa is barely 5 feet tall and not what I would call Overly attractive. But if thats your thing


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but look at Alexa, shes a fucking goddess, and Murphy looks like some guy that would be taking my order at Burger King or something. He's not ugly he just looks like a really plain motherfucker.


Murphy is pretty jacked man, I don't know what Burger King's you shop at.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Does anyone actually care about Goldust and Truth?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

RAW is amazing me in how they are investing so much in this R Truth/Goldust feud when there are younger, more skilled dudes waiting in the back doing nothing..


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nia win pls.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess speaks the truth.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Here comes that annoying theme song followed by a garbage wrestler fpalm


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Big Cass acted like that "jealous girlfriend" that caught her man messing with other girls. :reneelel


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

I want to see Alexa Bliss back on the title hunt. Let Nia have a month long reign and then put the title back on Alexa. I am curious to see how Alexa gets out of this match


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Soo... what are the Vegas odds on Bliss getting hurt tonight by a Nia botch?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Surely Nia is not winning the belt here...right?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Is Nia supposed to be face now? Lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I bet the entire creative team is sitting backstage and doesn't get why Alexa is cheered.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nia Jax's theme gets me hyped.

I just felt like admitting something embarrassing about myself, thanks.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Bray Wyatt
Bayley
Gallows and Anderson

WWE trying to beat the record for the most burials in a 24 hour period


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it just me or does Nia look a little better tonight?... Probably just me... Nevermind :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Here comes that annoying theme song followed by a garbage wrestler fpalm


Yes we all have to sit through the Bliss entrance, but we'll get through it


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Surely Nia is not winning the belt here...right?


I highly doubt it. They're high on Bliss.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but look at Alexa, shes a fucking goddess, and Murphy looks like some guy that would be taking my order at Burger King or something. He's not ugly he just looks like a really plain motherfucker.


Maybe she doesn't care about looks? And while I think Alexa is good looking I think there a couple of women hotter than her in WWE


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Who else was glad to to hear Maryse's theme music again. I love that song


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I hope they don't try and make Nia a face here cause that's just not going to happen.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I bet the entire creative team is sitting backstage and doesn't get why Alexa is cheered.


Judging by the camera angles they use,they know very well why she is cheered


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

People calling Bliss a goddess is exactly why wrestling fans are looked down upon.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Come Nia, just do it! I missed RAW, did she turn face? It looks like Nia is trying hard not to be likeable, it ain't happening..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The High King said:


> Bray Wyatt
> Bayley
> Gallows and Anderson
> 
> WWE trying to beat the record for the most burials in a 24 hour period


You forgot Slater and Rhyno


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Maybe she doesn't care about looks? And while I think Alexa is good looking I think there a couple of women hotter than her in WWE


When it comes to guys, Personality and consistency is what matters. Alexa is as good as guy like him will probably ever get so he probably treats her right and makes her happy and Alexa does have to worry about other girls trying to take him from her


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

So now they doing a Table of 3 With Three KKK members. Surprised Stone cold Steve Austin wasn't thrown in.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Is Nia supposed to be face now? Lol.


She turned face last week when she shaded Raw's creative last week on Twitter.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Maybe she doesn't care about looks? And while I think Alexa is good looking I think there a couple of women hotter than her in WWE


Alexa is hot of course but there are a lot of girls hotter than her in the E. Not sure why people go so Fing nuts over a midget like her. Give me long legs on a chick any day.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nia should be happy now. All the Raw women have been used tonight. I'm sure Bayley will make an appearance. Oh plus Nia got a title shot.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Is it just me or does Nia look a little better tonight?... Probably just me... Nevermind :lol


Summertime makes everybody look a little better, both in reality and perception.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Yes we all have to sit through the Bliss entrance, but we'll get through it


Not funny at all. I'm talking about annoying Nia


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Surely Nia is not winning the belt here...right?


She did have a pretty solid talking segment on last nights pre show.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

You notice ever since that night they showed Nia's major camel toe that they don't show much of her from the waste down anymore?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This match should be a squash quite honestly. Something tells me they may punish Nia for her tweet..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The fact that some people on a wrestling forum are calling certain wwe women ugly is baffling to me. Knowing damn well they would smash in a heart beat :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This will be either a squash or Alexa retreats, either way, is going to be short, Alexa short


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> The fact that some people on a wrestling forum are calling certain wwe women ugly is baffling to me. Knowing damn well they would smash in a heart beat :lol


Or saying someone shouldn't be dating someone else because of how they look :shrug


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

There's a slicker, more cinematic feel to production tonight. Someone new has some say in some stuff somewhere somehow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match right now...










Puny God(dess).


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Nia should just sit on her and end this


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Knew it was gonna end in a DQ


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Woah Big Show is like a way better version of Big Cass. :hmm:


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ohhh Dana is so screwed. She busted the lip of the face of the Women's division...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the help Dana and Mickie.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes !!! Bliss wins :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So Im guessing now that Nia won't ever get another one on one match anytime soon. We'll be "treated" with Alexa vs Dana.....


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Alexa getting that DX push where she's the coolest and the smartest in a division full of dweebs.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

That's unfortunate. Although at least I didn't have to sit through an Alexa/Nia match.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks, Dana and Mickie for coming out for no reason other than the lame DQ.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What was that with Dana busting open the Bliss?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow who could've saw that :eyeroll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> Or saying someone shouldn't be dating someone else because of how they look :shrug


I call that jealousy.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol what a load of shit.

Dana just standing their like an idiot again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dana just stood there and waited for Nia to hit her...after she saw Nia attack Mickie...da fugg?!

I can't...


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

LoL,it was so obvious sasha refused 2 work this angle


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This segment just made Mickie and Dana look idiotic..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So Im guessing now that Nia won't ever get another one on one match anytime soon. We'll be "treated" with Alexa vs Dana.....


Hopefully Nia gets released along with ugly Dana


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

oK so they are not main eventing but is this CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT WE SEE? OMG 

Raw I dont even recognize you anymore, hey big head


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> What was that with Dana busting open the Bliss?


A botch that is going to get her ass chewed out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton and Billie>>>>>> Mickie and Dana


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Well that was weak as fuck


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

What a difference about a year makes in the Raw women's division.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock is calling...hmmm...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dana literally stands there staring into space 

didnt you notice nia headbutting mickie, dana?

:lmao


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

What a waste of time


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Things are getting real :mark: this feud is great


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Balor will interfere and cost Seth. He hasn't been on at all tonight.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dana just stood there :HA


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

aaaaand the womens division gone back to sucking again.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Pffffft.

Like Brock uses a phone.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

No Finn tonight...interesting.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh shit. I can forsee Finn turning heel on Seth to end the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoping to see a brawl between Joe and Lesnar next week


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Vince should be sectioned.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

that was.....underwhelming. Raw women's division is absolutely terrible at this point.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Seth Rallins! :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Where the hell are they even going with this women's division, 4 way? There's nobody to even cheer.

You could hear a pin drop out there.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

You know what, they got rights to the damn song, I'm gonna give WWE a W for the Great Balls of Fire thing now.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ja AG said:


> oK so they are not main eventing but is this CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT WE SEE? OMG
> 
> Raw I dont even recognize you anymore, hey big head


At least the other chicks caught up 2 alexa's bullshit i consider it a progress


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:maury that theme song to gbs


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Hoping to see a brawl between Joe and Lesnar next week


I kind of hope they hold off until the PPV.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Oh shit. I can forsee Finn turning heel on Seth to end the show.


What reason would turn Finn against Seth, though?.. But tbh, I'm all up for a heel turn for Finn. He's fucking ass as a face.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> No Finn tonight...interesting.


I don't mind that, it would be great if we never see him again


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I still feel like GBOF is an April Fool's joke that was taken way too seriously


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Where the hell are they even going with this women's division, 4 way? There's nobody to even cheer.


l will cheer for Alexa like always.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor was acting rather...intense...last night and was the only face to use a weapon (the chair) so I wonder if they are planning a heel turn.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Paul: "Would you excuse me?"

The cameraman is totally cool but you gotta go doc.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry I'm so late, I see my gifs were needed @Mordecay :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

OK, main event time...let's see how this goes...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I want to see a big pull apart brawl next week.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> l will cheer for Alexa like always.


I mean she suck ball(figuratively and literally)but the crowd does have a clear favorite


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Must be such a huge bummer for the live audience to know they were one week early from seeing the champ..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

There was me hoping that Joe was in the main event for a wild Lesnar to appear.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

MFR55 said:


> I mean she suck ball(figuratively and literally)but the crowd does have a clear favorite


No she does not suck so shut up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good pop for Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NBA Finals > Brock


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sorry I'm so late, I see my gifs were needed @Mordecay :lol


Actually it wasn't that bad of RAW tbh, last 2 segments (Cass/Show vs Gallows and Anderson and Nia/Bliss) were awful though. Joe segment was amazing, you should check it


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> l will cheer for Alexa like always.


Good for you..?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's the Finn mention.

:hmm:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why all the recaps????


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rollins doesn't pull off the tank top


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe needs a clean win.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Seth needs some kind of catchphrase involving his crosshairs or something. He has all this sniper imagery and it means nothing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh new shirt for Rollins, nice.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth looked good with that gym top.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kill this fool Joe. Kill him!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd's a bit worn out.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Gee, I wonder who's winning this match.....


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

there is like 5 people in the crowd yelling Wooo, how sad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> NBA Finals > Brock


If Cleveland doesn't get swept by then


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Peyton and Billie>>>>>> Mickie and Dana


Women's division needs a Emma, Peyton and Billie stable and have them dominate.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> If Cleveland doesn't get swept by then


Is that Game 5 next Monday? Might not even happen. :lol


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

got a feeling they will run interference on this. Cant have Seth lose 2 weeks in a row clean and can't have Joe take a loss in the build up to GBOF. 

will either be run in dq or count out

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nasty bump right there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Women's division needs a Emma, Peyton and Billie stable and have them dominate.


Alexa will beat them in a 1 vs 3 handicap match lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Actually it wasn't that bad of RAW tbh, last 2 segments (Cass/Show vs Gallows and Anderson and Nia/Bliss) were awful though. Joe segment was amazing, you should check it


Yeah, I was watching the show just wasn't by the computer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> If Cleveland doesn't get swept by then


You're right. I just can't imagine an actual sweep.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Women's division needs a Emma, Peyton and Billie stable and have them dominate.


YES! Emma should recruit fellows Aussies Peyton and Billie to be her heaters and run interference for her. Then push her to the title ala Jinder and the Singh Brothers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth's been selling those kicks amazingly. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These commercials suck.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... does The Authority return for Rollins tonight?!??!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

```

```



starsfan24 said:


> Is that Game 5 next Monday? Might not even happen. :lol


Yeah, Game 5 is June 12th, which is next Monday. If Cleveland(Well everyone but Lebron) doesn't step their shit up, they will get swept. No doubt about it. Especially with the way KD is playing.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn. Seth been taking some beatings the past month or so.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins bumping around for Joe pretty good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe's excellence transcended all the mediocre segments tonight.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

:lol @ everybody saying some sort of interference is gonna go down.

Joe's gonna win clean. Gotta make the guy that's gonna make Brock look strong look strong :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

seth putting on a fucking CLINIC on how to sell


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe's powerslams :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe!Joe!Joe!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is how you sell, by the way, folks.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Think I'm done for the day.

Real boring RAW..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> seth putting on a fucking CLINIC on how to sell


People seem to forget that Seth is one of the best sellers in the WWE.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

WTF will all the suicide dives? lol is this WWE trolling indie wrestlers?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> :lol @ everybody saying some sort of interference is gonna go down.
> 
> Joe's gonna win clean. Gotta make the guy that's gonna make Brock look strong look strong :mark:


That's what should happen.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice Snap Powerslam from Samoa Joe


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Way too many dives by Rollins...would be nice if he scaled back on them a bit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This is how you sell, by the way, folks.


You mean you don't no sell buckle bombs? :reigns2


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Why was the camera focused up seths nose?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love the falcon arrow


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Did they just mute Seth yelling "Fuck"? lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins's strength is underrated! Nice Falcon Arrow :mark:


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

How many dives are needed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I said Finn, but it was Bray, my bad. :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Really? Christ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is stronk. :Cocky


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sooo Bray/Rollins...ok


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tap out Rollins. You know you want to.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice sequence into the falcon arrow there...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, it's a Wyatt/Rollins feud.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

none of these fucks know how to tap?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Way too many dives by Rollins...


Randy Orton is probably pissed


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can Bray go away already? This is getting annoying, we all know he will lose another feud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe wins clean!:bow


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good main event, last weeks was better tho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Orton would not be pleased with Seth Rollins in this match.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Really good episode of Raw tonight on a whole.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Whatever happened to the arm having to drop three times?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I shouted out Wyatt/Seth as a possibility on last night's ER thread. They've been facing eachother on House Shows recently..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Bray and Rollins is new. But after Bray looked like a chump against Reigns again, who knows how this will go.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF is up next for Rollins?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Rollins goes from a feud with Joe to a feud with Wyatt...lame.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Joe wins clean!:bow


It wasn't clean... Rollins was distracted and Joe snook up on him.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol, Wyatt would have still distracted Rollins, even if he didn't talk shit about him tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Joe wins clean!:bow


The Bray distraction makes it not clean, I think. Good match, though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can;t even go down clean to Joe :lmao

Chosen one booking right there... AJ can lose to Ziggler to build up MITB, but they can't have Rollins lose clean to sell the main event of their next Raw PPV :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feel bad for Seth to be tethered to Bray now.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Has Joe had a clean match win without any help or interference? I can't remember if he has.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Can't wait to download the show and watch the Joes segment once over again... and thats pretty much about RAW.  Better they dont fuck this up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns doesn't even have a feud after tonight. He's the only one. :lmao Talk about being lost and in limbo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WTF is up next for Rollins?


Obviously it's Bray :lol

I was thinking it would be Balor, since we haven't seen him at all tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not looking forward to a Rollins/Wyatt feud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The Bray distraction makes it not clean, I think. Good match, though.


Clean enough.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns doesn't even have a feud after tonight. He's the only one. :lmao Talk about being lost and in limbo.


Finn neither.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Bray and Rollins is new. But after Bray looked like a chump against Reigns again, who knows how this will go.


Who doesn't look like a chump against Reigns? Wyatt got as much offense in as anyone and went down the same as everyone else. What is the difference?

This is the first feud Wyatt didn't start for no reason though. Seth talked some trash, and Wyatt is responding. Refreshing.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns doesn't even have a feud after tonight. He's the only one. :lmao Talk about being lost and in limbo.


Not exactly a bad thing....


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh God no. A feud against Wyatt :fuckthis


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bray coming after Rollins because Rollins basically said he was shit :lol

As for the episode as a whole, very inconsistent, good moments and bad moments.

Joe, Miz and majority of backstage segments were intriguing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL at anyone comparing Seth's booking to Reigns. :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I really hope we're not getting a Wyatt/Rollins feud. I hope this is just Wyatt's "revenge" against the guys in the Fatal 5 way.

Wyatt has been losing everything and needs desperately a win, but since he's been made to look like a bitch against Reigns, it'd be devastating for Rollins who's 1-1 against Reigns or sth to lose to him.

Just feed Balor to Wyatt, please.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The lamest fucking ending possible. I'm a Wyatt fan but this jobber just needs to fuck off and retire with his boring random feuds. There's no hope for him in this shit hole.

And what a boring mainevent that was, both of these guys need real finishers. A damn choke isn't a finisher for a guy facing Lesnar. Rollins needs to watch one of his own matches in 2015 and realize how good he once was.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rise said:


> Who doesn't look like a chump against Reigns? Wyatt got as much offense in as anyone and went down the same as everyone else. What is the difference?


I meant in the sense Bray said tonight he was going to punish Seth, Finn, Joe, and Reigns for last night. Then ends up losing to Reigns like a chump...again. Hard to take him seriously when this keeps happening. 

I'm fine with him and Rollins feuding. They've never had a one on one feud. Just as long as it doesn't get cheesy with the supernatural bullshit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> The lamest fucking ending possible. I'm a Wyatt fan but this jobber just needs to fuck off and retire with his boring random feuds. There's no hope for him in this shit hole.
> 
> And what a boring mainevent that was, both of these guys need real finishers. A damn choke isn't a finisher for a guy facing Lesnar. Rollins needs to watch one of his own matches in 2015 and realize how good he once was.


:lmao You must've missed the last 2 months.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns doesn't even have a feud after tonight. He's the only one. Talk about being lost and in limbo.


cough cough Finn Balor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very little expectations from this Rollins/Wyatt feud...eh.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I meant in the sense Bray said tonight he was going to punish Seth, Finn, Joe, and Reigns for last night. Then ends up losing to Reigns like a chump...again. Hard to take him seriously when this keeps happening.
> 
> I'm fine with him and Rollins feuding. They've never had a one on one feud. Just as long as it doesn't get cheesy with the supernatural bullshit.


Oh I missed the first 10 minutes of Raw, so I was not aware he had a promo. I started watching right when Reigns popped him in the mouth and talked about his backyard.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns

- Elias Samson/Dean Ambrose/The Miz/Maryse segment + attack

- Samoa Joe/Paul Heyman segment

- Kurt Angle/Alexa Bliss backstage segment

- Samoa Joe/Kurt Angle/Seth Rollins backstage segment

- TJP/Austin Aries post-match segment + attack

- Cesaro/Sheamus post-match promo

- Goldust backstage promo

- The Miz/Maryse/Dean Ambrose celebration segment

- Enzo Amore/Big Show pre-match promo 

- Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> cough cough Finn Balor


Finn wasn't on RAW tonight and isn't the top guy. Huge difference.

Looking forward to a fresh feud in Rollins/Wyatt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Seth will cut a straight forward promo and Bray will respond with some rambling nonsense. Hope the matches are good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully none of the matches are akin to the House of Horrors thing they did with Orton.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if Balor/Reigns get tossed in IC Title picture with Ambrose/Miz. I can see Miz getting himself Dq'ed in Amborse/Miz rematch on Raw in a week or two. Then Balor and Reigns will come out wanting title shot and Ambrose will want another shot. So they make Miz vs Ambrose vs Reigns vs Balor IC Title match for Great Balls of Fire. With Rollins/Bray wrestling at Great Balls of Fire and Summerslam.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth lost again? The hell? Dude cannot catch a break lately, all he does is lose.

I'll def have to check out this Raw though, seems better than last weeks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Finn wasn't on RAW tonight and isn't the top guy. Huge difference.
> 
> Looking forward to a fresh feud in Rollins/Wyatt.


It is a fresh match up, far more interesting than a Roman feud where we already know the ending.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


> The lamest fucking ending possible. I'm a Wyatt fan but this jobber just needs to fuck off and retire with his boring random feuds. There's no hope for him in this shit hole.
> 
> And what a boring mainevent that was, both of these guys need real finishers. A damn choke isn't a finisher for a guy facing Lesnar. *Rollins needs to watch one of his own matches in 2015 and realize how good he once was.*


Dude, what? Rollins has been unquestionably great in his matches the past few months...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

My guess is they are holding off on Balor and Bray until Summerslam. It was teased a little bit when Bray came to Raw, but so far nothing has come from it. Bray is the best way to bring out the "Demon" side of Balor, and it actually mean something. Seth and Bray is just filler for the GBOF PPV. Where he goes after that maybe the IC title. Unless Roman takes it at Summerslam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So is The Club :buried?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> LOL at anyone comparing Seth's booking to Reigns. :lol


This is the 6th week in a row Seth Rollins has gotten his ass kicked.

Tonight's 6/5/17 Raw episode: Passed out to Joe via Coquina Clutch 

Last week's 5/29/17 Raw episode: Pinned by Reigns via Spear

2 weeks ago's 5/22/17 Raw episode: Passed out to Joe via Coquina Clutch

3 weeks ago's 5/15/17 Raw episode: Ambushed by Joe and Wyatt post-match

4 weeks ago's 5/8/17 Raw episode: Passed out to Joe post-match

5 weeks ago's 5/1/17 Raw episode: Screwed by Joe's interference in the Triple Threat Match

Yep, Raw talents are being fed to Rollins alright 8*D


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> This is the 6th week in a row Seth Rollins has gotten his ass kicked.
> 
> Tonight's 6/5/17 Raw episode: Passed out to Joe via Coquina Clutch
> 
> ...


Those aren't all losses, but some are after match stuff, but your point stands.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa with another poor segment tonight. She needs to bounce back.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

WWE is very bad right now, it's honestly making 2014-2016 look like the glory days of this era.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth lost again? The hell? Dude cannot catch a break lately, all he does is lose.
> 
> I'll def have to check out this Raw though, seems better than last weeks.


This Raw was actually the best episode in a while. It wasn't perfect, but it was still enjoyable. 

By the way, I won't spoil it for you, but let's just say that you'll definitely be entertained by Dean Ambrose tonight :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Obviously it's Bray :lol
> 
> I was thinking it would be Balor, since we haven't seen him at all tonight.


Ah, was that confirmed tonight?

I had to watch RAW here and there and on mute, so I have no clue.

Gonna have to watch the replay.


----------



## HereComesThePainHD (Jun 4, 2017)

Bryan Alvarez SHOOTS On If Low WWE Raw Rating Will Affect WWE TV Deal In 2019


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If theirs one negative I saw is Joe winning via the Wyatt mind games. Joe is facing Brock Lesnar, and to the general Audience they don't know who Joe is, how good he can be when he's motivated so you have to build up higher than ever before to make it seem he has a legit chance to take Lesnar's Universal title away. Oh and Joe should of headbutted Rollins when he broke up that confrontation with Angle and wink at Angle before leaving that would of been a perfect way to end that segment.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HoHo said:


> If theirs one negative I saw is Joe winning via the Wyatt mind games. Joe is facing Brock Lesnar, and to the general Audience they don't know who Joe is, how good he can be when he's motivated so you have to build up higher than ever before to make it seem he has a legit chance to take Lesnar's Universal title away. Oh and Joe should of headbutted Rollins when he broke up that confrontation with Angle and wink at Angle before leaving that would of been a perfect way to end that segment.


Joe is fresh out of a win from Sunday and he made a bold statement by putting Paul in the hold and also looked strong in the match against Rollins. He is a heel and got a dirty victory. It is fine, he is looking good and his confrontation with Lesnar next week is more crucial to building him up (if it gets physical) than him winning a match right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ah, was that confirmed tonight?
> 
> I had to watch RAW here and there and on mute, so I have no clue.
> 
> Gonna have to watch the replay.


Well Bray's intro caused Seth to get distracted, cause he was looking around for Bray. Then that Joe caught him with the coquina clutch, for the W.

So yeah, that's a pretty strong indication that it'll a Wyatt/Rollins feud.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Remember when people use to talk about wrestling in public. Now its embarrassing to talk about lol..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe was far and away the MVP of RAW.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Wyatt is going to be fed to Rollins to keep him "looking strong" in what will likely be a lame rivalry that extends for months because they have no idea what to do with either guy?

Great.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Well Bray's intro caused Seth to get distracted, cause he was looking around for Bray. Then that Joe caught him with the coquina clutch, for the W.
> 
> So yeah, that's a pretty strong indication that it'll a Wyatt/Rollins feud.


OK thanks for filling me in.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

A Wyatt feud is the kiss of death really so I'm not too thrilled about Rollins getting into one. Whatever happened to the Balor/Wyatt feud that was hinted? I guess Balor and Reigns will feud for a while before Strowman comes back.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

One of the better flowing raws in quite some time.... although to be real, Samoa Joe and Miz/Ambrose were the only ones who really brought it tonight in terms of things that are must watch. 

but in terms of pacing, it was a good raw.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

mattheel said:


> Dude, what? Rollins has been unquestionably great in his matches the past few months...


Yeah but he was on another level in 2015 and before, he was a unique wrestler with a whole different level of intensity. Maybe because he had a more defined character and a damn finisher made his work more effective. Now I feel that he's just "good" and going through the motions in most matches, and those suicide dives man. I know it sounds like nitpicking but I'm a Rollins fan and I know that he can be much better. Good booking and meaningful feuds can be a good start.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

How does the same company/brand that produced Extreme Rules come out with an episode of Raw like this? Great stuff all around.

They might have feuded a lot, but Wyatt and Reigns might have the best chemistry of any two wrestlers on Raw. Their styles combine in such a way, it looks like they're trying to fight each other, rather than "put on a match". Really fun way to start the show. I just hope Bray taking the L doesn't mean he gives up on his little mission in his pre-match promo- taking down the other 4 people in the Fatal 5 way. Hopefully, he's more aggressive and determined next week to take someone out. BTW, I've found Wyatt's promos way more engaging because they've expressed tangible goals- facing the Beast, now beating the people in the fatal 5 way. Better than riddles for the sake of riddles.

And that Joe and Heyman segment! A lot of people claim to not be scared of Brock, but everything about Joe's demeanour and delivery made it seem like the absolute truth. Heyman was on his A game with the "worst case scenario" promo putting both Lesnar and Joe over. Then the Coquina Clutch on Heyman... Paul E doesn't get physical all that often, top of my head there's Triple H, Punk and Goldberg? (I think Bill Speared him, can't recall for certain) But that just sold Brock vs. Joe big time to me, like I needed to be sold on it, but still, A+ segment.

I continue to love the Angle and Graves mystery. Fairly confident it's the return of Steph, but building on that, I reckon it's Angle vs. HHH at Summerslam. I think Angle's managed to pass a physical after resting his body, and WWE want him in there with a safe worker- Trips is perfect for it. I'll admit, I'm just really hopeful. Angle's matches have shown up a lot in my Network playlists lately, after this I'm actually about to watch his Street Fight with Shane.

To a lesser extent, I like the Enzo/Cass thing, because it's a fucking storyline. Loving the fact they're actually starting to do compelling stories on Raw. I still think it's Cass and the attack on this show was staged. Revival are a red herring, and I did see them in the background as Angle was leaving the building.

The Miz/Ambrose segment was fun, nice that they swerved on the usual predictable tropes. If they really want to impress me, they'll explain what the deal was with the bear. Did Ambrose slip some production worker $50 to go dress in a bear suit and be part of his plan?

Joe beats Rollins in a good contest, glad to see they're keeping him looking strong by avenging his only main roster loss. Looks like Rollins is next on Wyatt's hit list, which should be fun. Hopefully Wyatt beats Rollins, Bray needs the win more than Seth.

Obviously, I'm very excited for next week. Brock is back, and Heyman went out of his way to say that Brock wouldn't just be showing up, he's going to get physical and confront Joe. With this particular match, I wouldn't go the route of not letting Joe or Lesnar at each other until the PPV. Let Samoa Joe take it to Lesnar, to show that he's not going to be another victim of Suplex City in a 5 minute squash. Promote it as a battle of the bulls and give the world a teaser of what Lesnar and Joe can do!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"I'm going to wrap my arm around your throat and you're going to feel it tighten. You understand?"

"Something bad is going to happen to you right now"

:damn

Joe was fucking fantastic in that segment. So was Heyman. I hope they keep up with this side of Joe because damn it works.

As long as Lesnar comes back pissed next week and goes mad and not just stand there whilst Paul does all the talking.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns
> 
> ...


Seriously. Was there anything you left off?


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

The fact WWE acknowledged that the "This is your life" segment was one of the worst ever in RAW history gave this show a bonus point straight away.

Nothing on RAW changed my viewpoint that Samoa Joe being #1 contender at this moment in time was the right choice. The Heyman/Joe segment was really good stuff.

If Lesnar comes back next week just to stare down Joe and not have a fight, that's a waste.

The Miz/Maryse gold as always :Rollins 

We've seen the "hiding in a package" gag in WWE so many times it was nice to see someone be paranoid about it and it backfiring :lol


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok this week's RAW was a much better improvement from the previous weeks. I enjoyed quite a few things. The Miz/Ambrose segment was enjoyable as it was funny seeing The Miz try to outsmart Ambrose's crazy tactics. Reigns/Wyatt was a fun match as these two always seem to bring it when facing each other. The Samoa Joe/Heyman segment was very cool as the words Joe said to Heyman before putting him in his submission move was needed to show that he can be dangerous. Heyman sold everything well here. 

I continue to love what they are doing with the Enzo/Cass storyline here. They are trying to make us doubt who has been attacking Enzo and they can continue to drag this out for a while. Kurt Angle keeps looking at his phone surprised and shocked. That's another interesting storyline. Not sure how I feel about the Women's Division though. Alexa Bliss has been protected for quite a while now. Bayley wasn't even on the show. Poor gal got buried at Extreme Rules and even Angle acknowledged that last week's "This Is Your Life" segment was one of the worst in history. She's done.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I felt the Wyatt/Reigns match drug on and we just saw a match with them a few weeks ago. I was really ready to fast forward through the show. Joe/Heyman was great stuff. Miz/Ambrose which was a program I was kinda hoping was about to end I liked both of their involvement tonight. Very entertaining as Miz even pissed off Maryse. Miz elbow dropping the gift was LMAO. nEVILle is awesome somehow toeing the line between chickenshit heel and ruthless heel. Goldust returning to his roots is cool. Seeing the Number One contender look strong was nice and Rollins being distracted keeps him looking solid.

The Enzo/Cass storyline is interesting. Giving The Hardy's the night off was a good choice. It sells the physicality of the match and it makes the new champs look good. Also intrigued with the Angle/Graves angle. Just hope it doesn't being back The Authority.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That Joe/Heyman segment was so good, Paul seemingly got away with saying 'Great Balls Of Fire' lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Finn wasn't on RAW tonight and isn't the top guy. Huge difference.
> 
> Looking forward to a fresh feud in Rollins/Wyatt.


I know Im just saying he is a top guy too with no feud. 


Yea im looking forward to Rollins vs Bray as well. We all know Seth will win in the end


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

So is Great Balls of Fire simply a promotional vehicle for a PSN game that's over 2 years old? Holy shit. :lol

Rollins continues to put on great matches. 

Enzo/Show might be my favorite thing right now. 

Miz and Dean are somehow able to entertain in a feud that's probably gone on long enough across the two brands. Hopefully the both get something new to do soon.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

He may be the one that approves everything, but I'd wager that Kevin Dunn (aka bucky beaver) is the one that came up with the name as it sounds like something stupid he'd do


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Samoa Joe is who Roman Reigns wishes he could be on the mic.

Don't think Joe has had a promo I didn't like.. quick to improvise too IE: when the crowd was chanting "we want brock" he yells "so do I" or something like that before slamming the mic and exiting the ring.


----------



## HereComesThePainHD (Jun 4, 2017)

I like how before everyone was hating on Samoa Joe now fanboys are praising him and kissing his a**


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


> Yeah but he was on another level in 2015 and before, he was a unique wrestler with a whole different level of intensity. Maybe because he had a more defined character and a damn finisher made his work more effective. Now I feel that he's just "good" and going through the motions in most matches, and those suicide dives man. I know it sounds like nitpicking but I'm a Rollins fan and I know that he can be much better. Good booking and meaningful feuds can be a good start.


I won't disagree with any of that. I almost feel as if pretty much anyone not named Roman Reigns or Brock Lesnar are just not getting the ability to be as good as they can be. It seems like an overall stifling environment right now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Miz was great last night too tbh. He shut down the ''You Deserve it'' chants in nice fashion and proceeded to beat up a Teddy Bear Mascot and Elbow Drop a Cardboard Box.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't get the love for Samoa joe he's got midcard at best writing all over his ugly mush.


----------



## HereComesThePainHD (Jun 4, 2017)

Will Bray Wyatt Ever Get The Respect he deserves? Now he throws TERRIBLE Punches?


----------



## HereComesThePainHD (Jun 4, 2017)

Who do you guys think is Enzo Amore's Mystery Attacker? Watch who Dave Meltzer thinks it is...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HereComesThePainHD said:


> Who do you guys think is Enzo Amore's Mystery Attacker? Watch who Dave Meltzer thinks it is...https://youtu.be/qEGSHq_9UJI



Bray Wyatt for no reason.


----------

